# Qld Xmas-in-july Case Swap 2011



## winkle

Figured if I put a date to it now I can make everything else fit around it, in a bloody busy year.
*Saturday 9th July* (will give my liver time to recover from Puerto Galera - _possibly_) same time, same place, same bla bla.

July Swap 2011

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## DKS

Nice one winkle!

July Swap 2011

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bradsbrew

Hmm SWMBO's birthday I have seven months to come up with a cunning plan :huh:


----------



## TidalPete

DKS said:


> Nice one winkle!
> 
> July Swap 2011
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.



Putting my name down for a bed as usual Perry. :beer: 

TP


----------



## NickB

July Swap 2011

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.

Will reserve a bed also, please Perry....


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 
> Will reserve a bed also, please Perry....


You guys are in as usual

+1 Small eyed snake, reserving bed with Incider


----------



## geoff_tewierik

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.


----------



## Batz

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz with beer (Work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Of course work can get in my way this time of the year, but I'm there if can be.


----------



## Florian

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz with beer (Work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Of course work can get in my way this time of the year, but I'm there if can be.


----------



## Ross

Florian said:


> 1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz with beer (Work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Guess I better commit now & book a place to lay my head.
> 
> cheers Ross


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz with beer (Work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.


----------



## Snow

Love to come to this, but unfortunately I'll be overseas.. in deepest darkest Africa.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross

Snow said:


> Love to come to this, but unfortunately I'll be overseas.. in deepest darkest Africa.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




Mate, you're a holidaying slut  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow

Ross said:


> Mate, you're a holidaying slut
> 
> Cheers Ross


Yeah and it's the bank manager doing the business to me!


----------



## scoundrel

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5.
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9.
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz with beer (Work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2.- Batz-- beer (Work permitting)


----------



## bconnery

Snow said:


> Love to come to this, but unfortunately I'll be overseas.. in deepest darkest Africa.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


The payback trip is all booked hey Snow?


----------



## Shed101

scoundrelrogue said:


> 1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12.
> 13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2.- Batz-- beer (Work permitting)


----------



## winkle

Good to have you on-board Shed. Hopefully we'll be able to drag Bribie down the Bruce for this as well. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5.
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap  
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2.- Batz-- beer (Work permitting)

Not able to attend but in Swap.  

1. Bradsbrew


----------



## clarkey7

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap  
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1- TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2.- Batz-- beer (Work permitting)

Not able to attend but in Swap.  

1. Bradsbrew

Looking forward to it Boys and Girls,

Cheers,

PB


----------



## Mattese

bradsbrew said:


> Hmm SWMBO's birthday I have seven months to come up with a cunning plan :huh:






bradsbrew said:


> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew




Plan not quite cunning enough?


----------



## bonj

1. Winkle - Saison or something with fruit in it
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap  
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best* to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap.  

1. Bradsbrew


* Your best? Losers always whine about their best... Winners go home and....


----------



## winkle

About time you brewed something Bonj


----------



## bonj

Funny you should say that, winkle... I have brewed twice in the last month.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> You guys are in as usual
> 
> +1 Small eyed snake, reserving bed with Incider



I resemble that remark! :lol: 

Feck me, I might have time to get the AG knickers on for this one. GHB it's time for a brewday! Sav, Shed!!!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Feck me, I might have time to get the AG knickers on for this one. GHB it's time for a brewday! Sav, Shed!!!



Oh ... what ... erm yes. Right ok, let's get brewing. Beer ok? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Oh ... what ... erm yes. Right ok, let's get brewing. Beer ok? :icon_chickcheers:



We should. Let's get out of here before these pregnant sheep start asking us for money!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> We should. Let's get out of here before these pregnant sheep start asking us for money!



Sav? SAV? Stop it ... oh, you can't do that. Not legally.

... you're making InCider blush!


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Sav? SAV? Stop it ... oh, you can't do that. Not legally.
> 
> ... you're making InCider blush!



And that's not easy to do!


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Saison or *a winter warmer*?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap  
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap.  

1. Bradsbrew


I'm thinking the Shed might be onto something here - hmmm IIPA, weizenbock, Belgian Dark Strong, barley wine :unsure: ???? Might have a dig through my notes to see what was credible in the last year or so.


----------



## praxis178

1. Winkle - Saison or *a winter warmer*?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap  
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap.  

1. Bradsbrew

As for attending we'll see when the date draws a little closer, for now it's penciled in as happening.....


----------



## winkle

I'll be brewing most of these anyway so it'll be either - Drunken Weasel (weizenbock), Tootin' Saison (regal saison), a Choco RIS (much better than my BABBs effort-lessons learnt) or Tin Tin Dubbel/Carpathian Darkling (Belgian Dark Strong).
Emergency back-up beer will be the Smoked Robust Porter that I drag around with me most visits.


----------



## InCider

I should be able to get a brew down and bottles in this time frame :lol: 

Time for GHB brewday with Sav & Shed 101. It will need to be a triple brewday, and we will have to have a couple of them... or else we'll all be bring the same beer!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I should be able to get a brew down and bottles in this time frame :lol:
> 
> Time for GHB brewday with Sav & Shed 101. It will need to be a triple brewday, and we will have to have a couple of them... or else we'll all be bring the same beer!



Put your name on the list then.
Its more likely to happen than Chappo  .


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Put your name on the list then.
> Its more likely to happen than Chappo  .



I'd do that now Winkle, but I don't want my good name sullied by frivolous posters and the frippery of the general miscreants we have trolling the Brewerhood Swap forums. Besides, I'd only name my beer 'Cockwash' due to the inclusion of chicken stock.


----------



## winkle

I cracked a bottle of Tin Tin Dubbel last week that had been hiding under the bar for well over a year and a very nice drop it was too, so that looks like being my contribution to the swap B) . (A different beer to the 2010 Xmas swap entry).
We could use a few more swappers on the list, swap beers have been good quality recently.


----------



## bonj

BUMP


----------



## NickB

You are bored, aren't you Ben...


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> You are bored, aren't you Ben...


Pretty much...


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Pretty much...



C'mon Bonj, we all know any poster of a Qld swap should have Incider's ugly mug on it somewhere. But please not as the pin up girl.


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> C'mon Bonj, we all know any poster of a Qld swap should have Incider's ugly mug on it somewhere. But please not as the pin up girl.



Did someone say InCider?


----------



## NickB

Nope, far too masculine.


----------



## bonj

bradsbrew said:


> C'mon Bonj, we all know any poster of a Qld swap should have Incider's ugly mug on it somewhere. But please not as the pin up girl.


What? Didn't you recognise him?


----------



## browndog

1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap 
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap. 

1. Bradsbrew



Right I'm in, hope I've used the latest list.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Shed101

browndog said:


> 1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
> 8.
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12.
> 13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
> 14.
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm in, hope I've used the latest list.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



 Genius!


----------



## clarkey7

Ha ha.

Does that mean I can brew a 1kg Chinese Saaz IPA  for the swap?

PB


----------



## InCider

1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8.
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap 
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap. 

1. Bradsbrew


----------



## stillscottish

Pocket Beers said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Does that mean I can brew a 1kg Chinese Saaz IPA  for the swap?
> 
> PB



Only if you have to use them up.......... h34r:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Only if you have to use them up.......... h34r:



*Uses for chinese hops* -
1) They make a unique incense  
2) ????

Edit: sp


----------



## Frag_Dog

I've never gone in a case swap but I wouldn't mind giving it a go. So whats the deal? Brew enough for 24 tallies, bottle and swap with others? 

Being reasonably new to AG I wouldn't be brewing anything too flash. Should they be bottled far enough in advance to be conditioned in time for the swap?


----------



## winkle

Frag_Dog said:


> I've never gone in a case swap but I wouldn't mind giving it a go. So whats the deal? Brew enough for 24 tallies, bottle and swap with others?
> 
> Being reasonably new to AG I wouldn't be brewing anything too flash. Should they be bottled far enough in advance to be conditioned in time for the swap?



Numbers depend on how many are in the swap (including yourself).
The beer is usually your 'best' beer in PET bottles with the swap number on the lid.
I normally try and brew so that the batch is ready to sample 3 weeks proir to the swap, that way I can do a back up beer is everything goes to shit3 - but I only have had to do that once (first swap). But most just brew to the swap date, if it's not conditioned by swap date just let us know so Incider doesn't drink it in the morning after.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> *Uses for chinese hops* -
> 1) They make a unique incense
> 2) ????


3) Get a bunch of tight-arse brewers together for a bulk buy, and feast on the profits!


----------



## Frag_Dog

I'm in for the swap. 50/50 at this stage for attending.


1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap 
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap. 

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## np1962

winkle said:


> *Uses for chinese hops* -
> 1) They make a unique incense
> 2) ????
> 
> Edit: sp



3) Send them to an Adelaide swap so Awesome Fury has something to smoke


----------



## winkle

> Malawi moves to ban farting
> 
> Posted Fri Feb 4, 2011 1:34pm AEDT
> 
> Malawi's government has confirmed reports that it intends to outlaw breaking wind in public.
> 
> The African nation's justice ministry says the proposed legislation is part of a wider campaign to "mould responsible and disciplined citizens".
> 
> Local media is questioning how the proposed law will be enforced when it is so easy to blame the offence on others.



I hadn't realised that Tidal Pete had done a trip to Malawi recently.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> I hadn't realised that TidalPete had done a trip to Malawi recently.



Only in my dreams Perry it's more hygenic that way.   
Please tell browndog to take a look at the Qld 2010 Christmas Case Tasting thread or whatever it's called. 
No offence intended Tony. It's all about perception. :beer: 

TP


----------



## scoundrel

1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap 
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - can't commit to being in the swap this far in advance, but will do my best to be there!

Not able to attend but in Swap. 

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## bonj

1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to *likely*

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> 1. Winkle - *Tin Tin Dubbel*
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12.
> 13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
> 14. InCider - Trough water.
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to *likely*
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)



I think I've regained my Belgian mojo sufficently to go with the dubbel, probably brew it just after my Plumpkin Ale for the BABBs mash paddle comp - that should give it a decent amount of bottle conditioning.


----------



## sav

1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to *likely
4 Battered sava (Looks promising)*

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## winkle

sav said:


> 1. Winkle - Saison or a winter warmer?
> 2. DKS - A something something with extra something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6.Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7.scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12.
> 13. Stillscottish - Sumfing, sumfing with sumfing
> 14. InCider - Trough water.
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to *likely
> 4 Battered sava (Looks promising)*
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)



Not swapping Sav? Your Landlord was a tasty drop :icon_cheers:


----------



## sav

winkle said:


> Not swapping Sav? Your Landlord was a tasty drop :icon_cheers:



See how the stocks are mate plenty of time


----------



## DKS

sav said:


> See how the stocks are mate plenty of time



Aw come on Sav You know you want to. You can do it. 
2nd best beer last time for my money. C'mon show us how its done.
Wont be the same if you bail.
Daz


----------



## winkle

I've put a copy of the swap details in articles, so with any luck we can keep it up-to-date without having to trawl through pages of 'stuff'.
Stranger things have happened you know


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> I've put a copy of the swap details in articles, so with any luck we can keep it up-to-date without having to trawl through pages of 'stuff'.
> Stranger things have happened you know



Good idea ... but where is it? :huh:


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Good idea ... but where is it? :huh:



Top of the page - next to forums.


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Top of the page - next to forums.



Ah ha! Good stuff ... might I suggest you add the date as well? 

(I can't remember it myself  )


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Ah ha! Good stuff ... might I suggest you add the date as well?
> 
> (I can't remember it myself  )



Sorted (it was sort of there if you'd hit the edit button),
anyway - 9th July with probably an afternoon kick off (1/2pm?) and try and get the swap out of the way before the serious part starts :icon_drunk:


----------



## stillscottish

Updated my beer

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dubbel
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## winkle

Arrgh, never read that "Yeast" book, now I've got to brew-up a second generation slurry in a Belgian Ale so I'll have a healthy 3rd generation, big, well-washed slurry to dump into the Tin Tin Dubbel. I might even attempt to do a cell count, help, I think I need counselling. h34r:


Edit: Oatmeal Coffee Stout hey. Another one to go on the depressingly long to-do list :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Arrgh, never read that "Yeast" book,
> 
> So what the hell do you do at work all day? Work or something?
> Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> So what the hell do you do at work all day? Work or something?
> Daz



Ahem, of course I read the book at home Daz.




Then spend all day thinking about it


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Ahem, of course I read the book at home Daz.
> 
> Then spend all day thinking about it




Yeh, yeh, sure, sure, I get it. Admit nothing  
Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Yeh, yeh, sure, sure, I get it. Admit nothing
> Daz



Shhhhh you.

I might go and read another couple of chapters and discover what else I've been doing wrong all these years  .
'Yeast - The practical guide to Beer Fermentation' by Chris White and Jamil Zainasheff, well worth the hiring fee from BABBs.
Commercial ends....


----------



## mccuaigm

I'm putting my name down too due to a recent threat from a hippy.... h34r:

Just lurking, not swapping though :beer:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

If that's the case, copy the list into a new post by you, adding your name to the attending not swapping section.


----------



## mccuaigm

Sorry Geoff,

I added my name to the list in the article Winkle created.

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dubbel or something pumpkin-ish
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12.
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz- Night Bird Ale (work permitting)
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. 
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## geoff_tewierik

No need for an apology


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> No need for an apology



I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## bonj

I've discovered why Chappo is never around anymore... he's on tour!
http://www.songkick.com/artists/2348066-chappo


----------



## winkle

I'll be doing a trial batch of the Dubbel in the next week, since I've decided to depart from my usual W3522 based recipe and try-out W1762 in a slightly more complex grain bill and slightly lower sugar qty. Slurry will be going onto a 10% Belgian Dark Strong.
Since I'm currently going through a heavy Belgian phase, the back-up beer will be a Saison Stout - some of which will be oak aged then blended back in :icon_cheers: .


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> I'll be doing a trial batch of the Dubbel in the next week, since I've decided to depart from my usual W3522 based recipe and try-out W1762 in a slightly more complex grain bill and slightly lower sugar qty. Slurry will be going onto a 10% Belgian Dark Strong.
> *Since I'm currently going through a heavy Belgian phase,* the back-up beer will be a Saison Stout - some of which will be oak aged then blended back in :icon_cheers: .



What four years is a phase? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> What four years is a phase? :icon_chickcheers:



Sssssshhh! I think its getting worse :unsure: .


----------



## lczaban

Fark it... I shold be in barring a change in my work schedule...

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dubbel or something pumpkin-ish
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10. geoff_tewierik - Scotch Ale
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru – DKS Inspired APA…
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. 
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## InCider

I hope Cider is a phase too...


----------



## Shed101

No... i think it's more problematic than that:


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> No... i think it's more problematic than that:


Depends if it were a singing cider, a sleeping cider or a fightin' cider.
Note_ no mention of a fistin' cider (restricted to man-ladies/pornos/Incider methink)


----------



## NickB

Though there is the always forgotten Rimmin' Cider.

Haven't brewed for ages, so still not sure what I'll bring along. Probably a beer-like substance. Maybe.


Mmmm, beer. Or something....


----------



## InCider

Nick, we're trying to keep this thread on topic, we can't have hooligans like you posting about beer OK? It just wrecks it for everbody else.

InCider.


----------



## Sully

What was the topic again?

On a side note it looks as if I should be able to attend this little soiree this year and bring a keg of coopers stout with number 2 booster.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## NickB

Fine, well.

So if I were! to Mash incIdder, what temp steps would I need to break his loing chain sugarss down intoo shorts chin sugars? Will i need to DE-cockt him? 

Ignore that mick fellow He's Trouble with a capitol F.

nickie


----------



## winkle

Sully said:


> What was the topic again?
> 
> On a side note it looks as if I should be able to attend this little soiree this year and bring a keg of coopers stout with number 2 booster.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



So what is wrong with Bi-Lo lager and 2 kg of white sugar fermented at 32 C ???


----------



## lczaban

Sully's keeping the good stuff at his place 

B) 



winkle said:


> So what is wrong with Bi-Lo lager and 2 kg of white sugar fermented at 32 C ???


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> So what is wrong with Bi-Lo lager and 2 kg of white sugar fermented at 32 C ???


None of that fancy schmancy stuff here mate...


----------



## InCider

Dear Nick,

For your terrible attempt at humor, you will forgo your Baa Bra privileges this swap. You really need to raise the baa with your jokes mate.


----------



## NickB

Who gives a flock if you don't think I'm funny. As for Baa Bra privileges - no ewes is good ewes I suppose.

Maybe, just maybe, a swap without access to Baa Bra will give me a new fleece on life.

So fearless shearleader, I bid you farewell as I drive away in my lamb-orghini.



Peace


----------



## InCider

I'm not in your paddock Nick, your woolly class is finer than mine.  

It's time to test the new pluto gun...









NickB said:


> Who gives a flock if you don't think I'm funny. As for Baa Bra privileges - no ewes is good ewes I suppose.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, a swap without access to Baa Bra will give me a new fleece on life.
> 
> So fearless shearleader, I bid you farewell as I drive away in my lamb-orghini.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'm not in your paddock Nick, your woolly class is finer than mine.
> 
> It's time to test the new pluto gun...


 Typical proctologist/Incider, distraction up-front and all.
"Trust me its a large thermometer"


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Typical proctologist/Incider, distraction up-front and all.
> "Trust me its a large thermometer"


Just because Incider talks out his arse it doesn't make him a proctologist...


----------



## Sully

bconnery said:


> Just because Incider talks out his arse it doesn't make him a proctologist...






Just because Incider talks about his proctologist doesnt mean he is going for a checkup...


----------



## Shed101

Sully said:


> Just because Incider talks about his proctologist doesnt mean he is going for a checkup...



Don't be so hard on the old baldy, it's all these calls he keeps getting from Horace Von Khute from the Zimbabwean Telephone Fraud Prevention Unit... driving him to distraction apparently.

I believe he's had some trouble with his motorbike, too.


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Don't be so hard on the old baldy, it's all these calls he keeps getting from Horace Von Khute from the Zimbabwean Telephone Fraud Prevention Unit... driving him to distraction apparently.
> 
> I believe he's had some trouble with his motorbike, too.




Hopefully I'll have enough conditioning time to be serving the BDS for this and a Gose will be on tap for those who like odd-ball beers, probably a Grisette & Saison as well. :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

My mash tun is still awaiting manufacture, with an unknown eta. I am pulling the pin on my supply of a scotch ale as I don't want to brew on my system until I have my tun sorted.

If by some miracle it turns up in the next week and a half before I go on holidays interstate I will reinstate myself.

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dubbel or something pumpkin-ish
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru – DKS Inspired APA…
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. geoff_tewierik - slops from interstate, possibly a growler or two from Goulburn and Murrays.
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## Frag_Dog

I brewed my beer for the case swap on the weekend. A California Common, so just waiting on some fridge space and a chance to get some yeast...


----------



## winkle

By the time this comes around the neighbours should have forgotten about the noise and drunkeness from last night :unsure: .

Anyway list so far...

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing next week.
2. DKS - A something something with extra something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ro$$ - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. geoff_tewierik - slops from interstate, possibly a growler or two from Goulburn and Murrays.
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50) 

Get yourself on the list Bruce and remember to lock your swag.


----------



## clarkey7

Seeing as though I promised something over 8%...would people be against me adding a few extra fermentables to my Belgian Blond recipe to make it 8% as promised for the swap? :unsure: 

PB


----------



## Sully

Pocket Beers said:


> Seeing as though I promised something over 8%...would people be against me adding a few extra fermentables to my Belgian Blond recipe to make it 8% as promised for the swap? :unsure:
> 
> PB






Shhh, don't tell them and they won't know. I promise I wont say anything...


----------



## winkle

Pocket Beers said:


> Seeing as though I promised something over 8%...would people be against me adding a few extra fermentables to my Belgian Blond recipe to make it 8% as promised for the swap? :unsure:
> 
> PB



Y KNOT.


----------



## sqyre

so....How do these Case Swap things work???? :unsure: 
I hear they have something to do with beer?
Any room for a semi-retired Brewer with a goat fetish?? 

sqyre...


----------



## bconnery

sqyre said:


> Any room for a semi-retired Brewer with a goat fetish??
> 
> sqyre...



No. But Incider will come anyway...


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> so....How do these Case Swap things work???? :unsure:
> I hear they have something to do with beer?
> Any room for a semi-retired Brewer with a goat fetish??
> 
> sqyre...



Whats that you say? A retired rooster with a Semillon??? :unsure: 

No probs Sqyre, its been a while between beers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Sqyre!

The fondled prodigal son back to the fold!!!

Great to catch up for a beer or seventeen... 

Been a long while mate!

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

I will try and dust off the Stairway this week...
and i believe a visit to Ross's is in order...

I will definitely bring a keg or 2.. :icon_cheers: 

Be great to catch up.. :beerbang: 

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle

Looks like Incider has already brewed his biatch for the swap.
meow


----------



## InCider

That may be the swap beer unless my Hanna Montana / Miley Cyrus beer is ready


----------



## DKS

Anyway list so far...

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing next week.
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. geoff_tewierik - slops from interstate, possibly a growler or two from Goulburn and Murrays.
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to likely
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50) 

Tucker list?
TP. Hash Browns
DKS. ? tell me or its coffee and juice


----------



## winkle

We could use a few more people in the swap to cover the inevitable "*Swap FAIL*"(s).
Bruce, Sully???

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. InCider - Trough water.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> We could use a few more people in the swap to cover the inevitable "*Swap FAIL*"(s).
> Bruce, Sully???






I wish I could be in the swap <_< . If a miracle happens in the next few weeks with my my guts fixed, the shed sorted and the brewery put back together, I would be in like Flynn. At the moment all I can offer is Craftbrewer Fresh Wort Kits, which seems hardly fair since its not my own product (although probably better). Put me down for Pretzels at least. Whats the go for grub? I can do a curry or something as part of my contribution to the festivities.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Sully said:


> I wish I could be in the swap <_< . If a miracle happens in the next few weeks with my my guts fixed, the shed sorted and the brewery put back together, I would be in like Flynn. At the moment all I can offer is Craftbrewer Fresh Wort Kits, which seems hardly fair since its not my own product (although probably better). Put me down for Pretzels at least. Whats the go for grub? I can do a curry or something as part of my contribution to the festivities.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Sully's pretzels :icon_drool2: 
I We'll sort something out for food after the stupid work rush finishes.


----------



## winkle

I was thinking that a "Stupid Hat" theme may be the go this year.
View attachment 45862


----------



## InCider

I'm bringing a keg of lider - not time to bottle between haircuts. :super: 

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. 
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'm bringing a keg of lider - not time to bottle between haircuts. :super:
> 
> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10.
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14.
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17. Batz -Sorry I'm not turning up now, Chappo knows the story.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.



You are a incredibly slack bugger, here was me expecting a oak aged, bourbon infused, imperial porter from you.  
Oh well I'll just have to wait for the Xmas swap I suppose.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So what's the date of this event ????


----------



## chappo1970

Checked the calendar and it's my off weekend of having the kids so I might show my face in public again. Haven't brewed in over 6months so have nothing to bring but my good looks, sharp wit and enviable charm  .


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Checked the calendar and it's my off weekend of having the kids so I might show my face in public again. Haven't brewed in over 6months so have nothing to bring but my good looks, sharp wit and enviable charm  .



It will be great to see you mate. Bring some frangas as I'll be a bit toey.


----------



## chappo1970

Well I'll get vasso-ed up then as it's been too long between swaps as it is InCider.

:icon_cheers: 




InCider said:


> It will be great to see you mate. Bring some frangas as I'll be a bit toey.


----------



## winkle

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So what's the date of this event ????



The 9th mate.
Now Chap Chap is back online this thread should be back to normal _( ie- carpetbombed by hooter images)_ :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

Exactly Winkle! WTF has happened here? Where the hell are are all the boobs and ass photo's? Where's the goat jokes?

Pick up your game Queenslanders! WE MUST MAINTAIN OUR STANDARDS HERE! Otherwise other states might think we are going straight?




winkle said:


> The 9th mate.
> Now Chap Chap is back online this thread should be back to normal _( ie- carpetbombed by hooter images)_ :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban

That reminds me - Craftbrewer website here I come!!! :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> I was thinking that a "Stupid Hat" theme may be the go this year.
> View attachment 45862



Yeah ok Winkle. I reckon Dorris will be in on it for sure!


----------



## bonj

Great to have you back Chap Chap!

And as for the Stupid Hat theme some of us need only wear our normal head covers.


----------



## winkle

Yep I'll just wear my office one, Bonj.

View attachment 45968


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> Yep I'll just wear my office one, Bonj.
> 
> View attachment 45968


It's all class.


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> The 9th mate.



Holy cow! I better start brewing real quick. Some how thought it was the end of July. Might have to put off that cube of Schwarzbier that's sitting in the fridge to get to pitching temps. Or get that third fridge real quick...


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Yep I'll just wear my office one, Bonj.
> 
> View attachment 45968


 
Now I'm single I can bring my special beer carrier along...






Only taken it fishing so far but I can't see why it wouldn't work at a Case Swap?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Now I'm single I can bring my special beer carrier along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only taken it fishing so far but I can't see why it wouldn't work at a Case Swap?



Don't know if that would work for a pint glass Chap Chap. Unless of course it had a handle.....much like how a bike rack works.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Don't know if that would work for a pint glass Chap Chap. Unless of course it had a handle.....much like how a bike rack works.
> 
> Cheers



I'll just have to drink out of a smaller glass. I know but it's a sacrifice I am willing to make...


----------



## haysie

Gold Chappo,
Missed those awesome girly pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## chappo1970

Do I have to everything around here? A Qld case swap thread doesnt disappear of the board and is never ever on topic! :wub: :angry:


----------



## QldKev

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. 
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. QldKev - keg of milo 

I've never made it to one yet


----------



## scoundrel

bout bloody time mate, lookin forward to it,be sure you don't disapoint!



Chappo said:


> Checked the calendar and it's my off weekend of having the kids so I might show my face in public again. Haven't brewed in over 6months so have nothing to bring but my good looks, sharp wit and enviable charm  .


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Well I'll get vasso-ed up then as it's been too long between swaps as it is InCider.
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Not just too long Chappo, too wide as well :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok I'll start watching flights and see what happens ....


----------



## QldKev

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. 
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Gregs 
24. QldKev - keg of milo


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. _ + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first) _
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - will come up with something next year
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Gregs
24. QldKev - keg of milo


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Ok I'll start watching flights and see what happens ....




WOOT! Osama Bin Bunyip is back! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Ok I'll start watching flights and see what happens ....



These help Ned?
View attachment 45978


 
Be good to see you mate


----------



## Florian

Updated my contribution for this one.


1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. _ + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first) _
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Gregs
24. QldKev - keg of milo


----------



## chappo1970

Well here's my contribution to the Swap






Hope it good enough for everyone :icon_cheers: 

What are we doing food wise Winkle? I could read back but I couldn't be arsed really.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

No real reason for this I just wanted something better to look at than InCider's personal fisting toy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Chappo on a spit! 



Chappo said:


> What are we doing food wise Winkle? I could read back but I couldn't be arsed really.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> What are we doing food wise Winkle? I could read back but ...


Not sure how up to date the wiki article is (I just updated the swap list in it), but all we seem to have is:


> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully -





Chappo said:


> I couldn't be arsed really.


That's not what I heard!



edit: added link to wiki article.


----------



## QldKev

Is this list just the swappers or all? 


1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. _ + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first) _
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Gregs (not in the swap)
24. QldKev - keg of milo (not in the swap)


----------



## winkle

Working on it....

Bring something for breaky, unless you like mango hefeweizens and toast :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

> Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.



You bringing your own rizza papers for that Bonj??

View attachment 45996


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> You bringing your own rizza papers for that Bonj??


You wouldn't believe how difficult it is to roll a fish fillet into a smoke...


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> You wouldn't believe how difficult it is to roll a fish fillet into a smoke...


You have to use the right type.  

View attachment 46001


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> You have to use the right type.
> 
> View attachment 46001



By jingoes,(cough, cough) What the hell are they? 
If I went home after a brew day smelling of those things that would be the end of life as I know it.
Lets just stick to a beer and a smoke !
Daz


----------



## InCider

DKS said:


> By jingoes,(cough, cough) What the hell are they?
> If I went home after a brew day smelling of those things that would be the end of life as I know it.
> Lets just stick to a beer and a smoke !
> Daz



Reminds me of Red Dwarf....


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Reminds me of Red Dwarf....


Smoke me a kipper skipper, I'll be back for breakfast!

It's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
Without him life would be much grimmer...


----------



## muckey

Bonj said:


> Smoke me a kipper skipper, I'll be back for breakfast!
> 
> It's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
> Without him life would be much grimmer...



"Shiny clean boots and a spanking short haircut, and you can cope with anything."

hopefully that wont be the case swap slogan


----------



## bconnery

Bonj said:


> Smoke me a kipper skipper, I'll be back for breakfast!
> 
> It's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
> Without him life would be much grimmer...



Well strictly speaking what would be Ace Rimmer...


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> Well strictly speaking what would be Ace Rimmer...


Or Ace Smeghead.


----------



## bonj




----------



## InCider




----------



## praxis178

QldKev said:


> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong - brewing this weekend _(backup - Tin Tin Dubbel)_.
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - something lite and wheaty with a punch in the nuts
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10.
> 11. Florian - will come up with something next year
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23. Gregs
> 24. QldKev - keg of milo



I'm out, uni is taking too much of my time right now to brew, exams are coming and time is in short supply....... Unlike empty kegs, of which I have lots. <sigh>


----------



## lczaban

APA in the fermenter - yee haw!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB

Be good to catch up GG! Been a bloody long time between drinks.

Swap was discussed at BABBs last night, and with Chappo, Sqyre, and the possible appearance of Bin Bunyip, not only are the 'old crew' back on board, it was decided that it would likely - nay - definitely end badly (but, you know, in a good sorta way).

Has yet to be decided, however, _who_ the lucky person (and let's face it, It's gonna be one of you new guys ) is who will face the Sqyre Wedgie of Doom™..... (Lobsta is still recovering from the last (and inaugural) one. So much so that he's been AWOL since!)

Oh, and to keep on topic (sorry!!!)







Cheers...


----------



## InCider

I know about Atomic Wedgies...this one took me straight to Bethania Medical Centre.

As you can see my boxer shorts are lifting me off the ground, and nearly tore my auld fellah off trying 
to avoid 'rupture'.  




But wait, there's more room to move those boxers...

And I have no genitals left...


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> I know about Atomic Wedgies...this one took me straight to Bethania Medical Centre.
> 
> As you can see my boxer shorts are lifting me off the ground, and nearly tore my auld fellah off trying
> to avoid 'rupture'.
> 
> View attachment 46004
> 
> 
> But wait, there's more room to move those boxers...
> 
> And I have no genitals left...
> 
> View attachment 46005


Bawahahaha! I remember we need 2 pairs of gardens gloves, a tub of vassoline and so rusty tongs to remove those undies from ya crack!!!!


----------



## winkle

Yep, Lobby was never the same after his atomic wedgie experience, and he looked pretty silly with tattered remains of his jocks hanging off his ears  .

So, a 2pm kick-off ok with everyone?


----------



## winkle

What could be more culturally uplifting than spending a evening quoting verses of a classic song....



> More reliable than a garden Strimmer
> He's never been mistaken for Yul Brynner
> He's not bald and his head doesn't glimmer



InCider, don't forget to remove the sausage and give Baabra a good rinse out


----------



## winkle

Just bottled my contribution.
*Tin Tin Dark Strong Belgian Ale*
OG -1.078
FG - 1.015
So around 8.5% after bottle conditioning, supposed to be 19.8 SRM but its not - more of a deep red (obviously I need to check the SRMs of some of the grains in BeerSmith since the dubbel missed its mark as well - still not a biggy), but the flavour profile is very promising, and the light spicing should merge into the malt body really well - pretty happy with it overall. 
I still really hate bottling though


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Bawahahaha! I remember we need 2 pairs of gardens gloves, a tub of vassoline and so rusty tongs to remove those undies from ya crack!!!!



And they were overflowing from my nostrils at the time!

Love the song Winkle - can we do it before Khe Sanh?


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And they were overflowing from my nostrils at the time!
> 
> Love the song Winkle - can we do it before Khe Sanh?



We should be able to rely on Bonj to dump both on CD/SD, hey Bonj? (sorry old tech house thus far).
Swap bottles numbered and labeled  

Stop working Chap Chap and post some tits - you know you want too.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> We should be able to rely on Bonj to dump both on CD/SD, hey Bonj? (sorry old tech house thus far).
> Swap bottles numbered and labeled


Leave it to me... According to Google, that song is from the episode Blue in season 7, which I have just located in the DVD cabinet...


winkle said:


> Stop working Chap Chap and post some tits - you know you want too.


+1


----------



## bonj

Bonj said:


> Leave it to me... According to Google, that song is from the episode Blue in season 7, which I have just located in the DVD cabinet...
> 
> +1


Short answer.... Done

Long answer:


Code:


$ripdvdaudio.sh 2 8 8

<snip>

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

[AO PCM] File: 2_8.wav (WAVE)

PCM: Samplerate: 48000Hz Channels: Stereo Format s16le

<snip>

Exiting... (End of file)



Reducing from 48KHz to 44.1KHz

Computing levels...

 2_8-cd.wav		100% done, ETA 00:00:00 (batch 100% done, ETA 00:00:00) 

Applying adjustment of 9.18dB to 2_8-cd.wav...

 2_8-cd.wav		100% done, ETA 00:00:00 (batch 100% done, ETA 00:00:00) 

$mv 2_8-cd.wav rimmer.wav

$lame -b320 rimmer.wav rimmer.mp3

LAME 3.98.2 64bits (http://www.mp3dev.org/)

Using polyphase lowpass filter, transition band: 20094 Hz - 20627 Hz

Encoding rimmer.wav to rimmer.mp3

Encoding as 44.1 kHz j-stereo MPEG-1 Layer III (4.4x) 320 kbps qval=3

	Frame		  |  CPU time/estim | REAL time/estim | play/CPU |	ETA 

  2689/2689  (100%)|	0:04/	0:04|	0:04/	0:04|   17.517x|	0:00 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   kbps		LR	MS  %	 long switch short %

  320.0	   25.7  74.3		98.8   0.6   0.5

Writing LAME Tag...done

ReplayGain: -6.4dB


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Stop working Chap Chap and post some tits - you know you want too.


OMFG!

What has happened around here? ONLY 9 pages so far? And half of them make sense? The standard has really dropped since I left so just to raise the bar... or the surfboard


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> OMFG!
> 
> What has happened around here? ONLY 9 pages so far? And half of them make sense? The standard has really dropped since I left so just to raise the bar... or the surfboard



Thanks Chappo, another 40 posts like that and we'll be back on average. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Found a pic of Chap Chap in his younger days.


----------



## bradsbrew

Winkle you still got the same bar staff?


----------



## bradsbrew

Is incider bringing his swag again?


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Is incider bringing his swag again?



You only even want to sit at then end of my swag and kiss me good night!


----------



## InCider




----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> ... just to raise the bar...


Does half a bar count? B)


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Does half a bar count? B)



This might help you Bonj :lol:


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> This might help you Bonj :lol:


LOL

Thanks mate, but if they were there in person, there'd definitely be no issues :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> This might help you Bonj :lol:



So umm, err, ahhh.........do they work incider?


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> So umm, err, ahhh.........do they work incider?



Sure do - look at my Swag!


----------



## mccuaigm

None posted for a while


----------



## InCider




----------



## winkle

InCider said:


>



Lets play _'spot the camel toe'_


----------



## browndog

winkle said:


> Lets play _'spot the camel toe'_




That one on the right looks like our future Queen's sister.


----------



## bradsbrew

browndog said:


> That one on the right looks like our future Queen's sister.



The one on the left totally knows what the pic is about and the one in the middle still thinks its all about her.


----------



## InCider




----------



## scoundrel

[attachment=4616[img]http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/style_images/hops/folder_attach_images/attach_add.png[/img]6:beer_car...ng_boobs.jpg]



my contribution has just hit secondary

Old dogs piss Wheat Ale. 

for some reason i can't edit the full list?


----------



## winkle

Guys (+ Gals) if you are intending to come to the piss-up, ahem, case swap, could you please update the articles page? I guess I'd better do some planning of some type before the day.

I'll try and brew another batch of the Saison Stout to have on the day :icon_cheers: .


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> I'll try and brew another batch of the Saison Stout to have on the day :icon_cheers: .




WQinkle that saison stout is the ducks nuts mate.


----------



## InCider

**** me, if my kit beers aren't bad enough, I just applied for a job at CUB. Better hide my keggle! hahaha 

And now, some boobies!


----------



## winkle

Nice.

Just don't roll up here with a box of Carlton Cold Shots :icon_vomit: .

I'm hoping to get a batch of Saison Noir and possibly a Grisette down this weekend for the swap - otherwise it'll be what I haven't consumed  .


----------



## mccuaigm

InCider said:


> **** me, if my kit beers aren't bad enough, I just applied for a job at CUB. Better hide my keggle! hahaha
> 
> And now, some boobies!




Nice Pier B)


----------



## Batz

Things are looking a bit off for me, it seems I may have do a quick trip to Adelaide. I'll do some ringing around but my guess is I'm in the car early next week.

Anyway here's a very _pritty_ goat.


----------



## mccuaigm

Keeping on Topic, it is still the 9th of July Winkle??






Gratuitous Goat shot too


----------



## Batz

If your a goat and you've been to a swap, you'll know the answer to that one.


----------



## winkle

goldy said:


> Keeping on Topic, it is still the 9th of July Winkle??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuitous Goat shot too



Yep sure is.



> Things are looking a bit off for me, it seems I may have do a quick trip to Adelaide. I'll do some ringing around but my guess is I'm in the car early next week.



Heh, whatup? Its a month away so I hope you can make it in any case.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Yep sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, whatup? Its a month away so I hope you can make it in any case.




_Any_ case?


----------



## mccuaigm

Not too sure now, when I heard the Mrs gasbaggin with some friends, she talked of the 9th for some party that we're sposed to be going to :angry: 

Not Happy!

Will still see if I can wriggle out of that though


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> _Any_ case?



Do you remember Scruffy sleeping in his cars footwell ?


----------



## bonj

goldy said:


> Will still see if I can wriggle out of that though


You'd better.... or I'll be forced to belt ya!


----------



## chappo1970

goldy said:


> Not too sure now, when I heard the Mrs gasbaggin with some friends, she talked of the 9th for some party that we're sposed to be going to :angry:
> 
> Not Happy!
> 
> Will still see if I can wriggle out of that though



It's simple Goldy... Grow a decent pair and just put your foot down and tell her straight! "I am the man of the house! If I want to go to a case swap then *I damn well will* and there's nothing you can do about it!"....

Hmmmm? *scratches head contemplating*

I wonder why I am divorced?  

Good Luck Little Buddy

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

Bump! C'mon Qlders other states rely on our case swap threads for amusement too you know.


----------



## bonj

okay, I'll bite:


----------



## chappo1970

Nice Bonj!







I'm hunting me down a pair of these for the swap....  

Chap Chap


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> I'm hunting me down a pair of these for the swap....


----------



## bonj




----------



## chappo1970




----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

not really sure where beer or a home brew case swap falls into the category of this piccy, but none-the-less:


----------



## NickB

WTF Wallace. Bringing the whole vibe of the thread down. FFS, she's not even blonde... h34r:


----------



## bonj




----------



## bonj




----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


>




Liam, is that you???


Edit: h34r:


----------



## browndog

One for Bribie


----------



## bradsbrew

One for the Emos, dont cry now.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

please accept my apologies for my last post. if you forgive me i'll err, let you borrow my um........ brewery cleaner.....


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> please accept my apologies for my last post. if you forgive me i'll err, let you borrow my um........ brewery cleaner.....


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

i'll throw in her hippie daughter aswell:


----------



## InCider

These look like boobs...


----------



## winkle

You're right they do. Don't quite smell the same tho.
Better check just in case there is a dongle hanging out of the front coms port :blink: .


----------



## sqyre

I get so excited when i see all these pics of potential Case Swap "BarMaids" :icon_drool2:


But then you get there and its more like this...
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|




Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## winkle

Don't reply, don't reply........


----------



## Batz

Perhaps one of the barmaids from our local...very friendly girl.


----------



## winkle

I think that is the best looking female I've seen in your local _(other than InCider wearing a dress of course)_.
Edit : gramma


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I think that is the best looking female I've seen in your local _(other than InCider wearing a dress of course)_.
> Edit : gramma




You know I'm going to tell them you said that !


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

squyre, thats just sick! I've called the cops  









BTW, hows IS the family going?


----------



## chappo1970

Here's a local Bar Maid from thar deep dark south more specifically... Logan








Purdy ain't she?


----------



## winkle

Its what you expect when Bogans start breeding with goats.....


----------



## chappo1970

I say we all dress up in special hats for the day... I am going as Sqyre... h34r: 







Only kidding Sqyre you're waaaaay more hairy...

:lol:


----------



## winkle

I get a feeling that Sqyre will do "something"" to that purdey mouth


----------



## chappo1970

Morning BOOBIES!!!


----------



## sqyre

Down here in Beaudesert most of the Barmaids are single mums..
But they dont take to kindly to sharin there goodies with no-one but their kin..

Lucky wez alls Kuzins ...


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> Down here in Beaudesert most of the Barmaids are single mums..
> But they dont take to kindly to sharin there goodies with no-one but their kin..
> 
> Lucky wez alls Kuzins ...
> 
> View attachment 46332


Yep know whatchyamean dang sisters a dirty friggid..... :angry: 







Picture says a thousand words....


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Yep know whatchyamean dang sisters a dirty friggid..... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture says a thousand words....




Teeth like tombstones!


----------



## winkle

Jeez Chappo I log on here with a hangover and get confronted with that.
Chad Morgan has been breedin' in the shallow end of the gene pool again.


----------



## chappo1970

Sorry Winkle try this....


----------



## chappo1970

Why do I have to keep this up on the board all by myself? WFT?







Qlders get with the programme!!


----------



## winkle

This post is for anyone who hasn't been to one of these things before, if you're an old hand just skip forward to the next tit shot.
In SE QLD we hold 2 of these swaps a year, where brewers get together and swap a batch of their 'best' beer with other like-minded critters. You don't have to be in the swap to attend - just bring along some of your beer (preferably not infected) or, if circumstances have failed you, a decent commercial brew. It is a fun, informative and friendly event with much discussion of all things beer, brewing and probably goats (to keep Chappo happy).
There will be snacks + a meal provided in the dark hours - you will get fed - so bring along a few dollars to help cover the costs. There is floor space available for swags or sleep in your car in the car park the Bowls club has thoughtfully provided for this purpose.
You can get public transport to the place - buses are your best bet although the train is not too far - as long as you aren't lugging a full keg. If you want to bring your speciality bar snacks (smoked eel, pickled eggs, chickens feet etc) feel free.
There should be some limited fridge space for kegs but you'd be best bringing a party setup if you've got one.
That is about all I can think of right now, so back to the bollocks...


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> That is about all I can think of right now, so back to the *bollocks*...



Hmmm... that's really tempting InCider.


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Hmmm... that's really tempting InCider.



Hold me back!!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Hold me back!!



View attachment 46380


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Hold me back!!



and futher more.....
View attachment 46381


----------



## winkle

View attachment 46388


1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50) 

Can you all check if this list still current?


----------



## DKS

Yeh, Im good winkle.
Probably bring two kegs and a splitter for gas. If anyone needs to tap into gas bring JG Ts etc.
Daz


----------



## DKS

Chappo said:


> Why do I have to keep this up on the board all by myself? WFT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qlders get with the programme!!




Oh good one chappo, yeh thats great thanks mate. Just got a clip across the ear, a gob full, and now cold shoulder for dinner.
She just doesnt understand beer stuff.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> Oh good one chappo, yeh thats great thanks mate. Just got a clip across the ear, a gob full, and now cold shoulder for dinner.
> She just doesnt understand beer stuff.
> Daz



the right hand side of that picture confused me for a few seconds. Then i spent 1/2 an hour looking confusion right in the eye.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> the right hand side of that picture confused me for a few seconds. Then i spent 1/2 an hour looking confusion right in the eye.



Been able to fabricate a leave pass yet Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Been able to fabricate a leave pass yet Brad?



Mate will have to drop over early in the arv to drop off my swaps but thats about it. 


1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50) 

Can you all check if this list still current?


----------



## InCider

Be REAL MAN Brad!


----------



## bradsbrew

QUEENSLANDER


----------



## stl

Hey Perry,



> Can you all check if this list still current?



hope you don't mind if I go ahead here and count myself in... would be downright silly to miss out on such a highbrow evening of entertainment...

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## winkle

stl said:


> Hey Perry,
> 
> 
> 
> hope you don't mind if I go ahead here and count myself in... would be downright silly to miss out on such a highbrow evening of entertainment...
> 
> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something from the cave
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7. QldKev
> 8. Gregs
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)



No problems mate, it'll be good to have you here.
(PS - Its not as bad as some the posts might lead you to believe)


----------



## NickB

No, it's much worse......


----------



## InCider

Stl, Brad, Winkle - stop side tracking this thread - you know how the QLD Brewerhood hate their threads being hijacked!

Let's get back to basics - wicked weasel bikinis:


----------



## mccuaigm




----------



## InCider

goldy said:


>


----------



## winkle

Can one of you more rural types bring either a) a chainsaw (there's a bunch of hard wood logs here just asking for it) or b.) some cut wood - looks like it may get colder than usual this year. Like under 11 c  !!!!
If its the chainsaw we'd better deploy it before bagpipe o'clock :icon_cheers: .


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> If its the chainsaw we'd better deploy it before bagpipe o'clock :icon_cheers: .



So Campbell can tune the pipes in?


----------



## bradsbrew

Incider always brings wood.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Incider always brings wood.



And lube.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And lube.



and bark (ing)


----------



## bradsbrew

Half-fix told me that a couple of days after firing up Inciders wood it burns, it burns real bad. :lol:


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> and bark (ing)



There's a good chance we'll lose a bit of bark quenching horny brewers late at night...wonder if Lobby is coming along for a wonder spew!


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Can one of you more rural types bring either a) a chainsaw (there's a bunch of hard wood logs here just asking for it) or b.) some cut wood - looks like it may get colder than usual this year. Like under 11 c  !!!!
> If its the chainsaw we'd better deploy it before bagpipe o'clock :icon_cheers: .



I've got one.
I'm sure people would pay money (and take bets) to see me with the bagpipes under one arm and the chainsaw in the other. :blink:


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> I've got one.
> I'm sure people would pay money (and take bets) to see me with the bagpipes under one arm and the chainsaw in the other. :blink:


----------



## stl

stillscottish said:


> I've got one.
> I'm sure people would pay money (and take bets) to see me with the bagpipes under one arm and the chainsaw in the other. :blink:



Well I'll bring along a sack of pre-chopped wood to get us started se we have time for a few drinks before the chainsaw needs firing up...


----------



## NickB

Make sure it's only a plastic chainsaw Campbell. Remember the time we all brought glass chainsaws along. Oh the carnage :beer:


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Make sure it's only a plastic chainsaw Campbell. Remember the time we all brought glass chainsaws along. Oh the carnage :beer:



I'd forgotten about the summer camp incident too :blink:


----------



## NickB

You mean the _band camp_ incident, don't you... Lots more blood than usual that year....


----------



## winkle

InCider usually wears a hockey mask doesn't he??


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> InCider usually wears a hockey mask doesn't he??


Just as well, otherwise we'd have to see his face


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Just as well, otherwise we'd have to see his face



Hmmm, all you usually see is a vertical smile and one eye. <_<


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> Just as well, otherwise we'd have to see his face



It might get covered in pizza again...


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> It might get covered in pizza again...



Speaking of Pizza, I think I've just about convinced herself that pizzas are the go for drunk, ahem, brewing gents to consume after dark o'clock. Now to work on getting wits on the breakfast menu :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Has anyone seen Frogman about the place? Has he given up brewing for spawning? I hope he hasn't croaked it <_< .
He went into my hall of fame when his missus picked him up after a swap breakfast and he strapped his keg of porter into the back seat along with himself and a large drinking vessel. :super: Bravo.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> Has anyone seen Frogman about the place? Has he given up brewing for spawning? I hope he hasn't croaked it <_< .
> He went into my hall of fame when his missus picked him up after a swap breakfast and he strapped his keg of porter into the back seat along with himself and a large drinking vessel. :super: Bravo.


Haven't seen him, but he checks in to "his pool" regularly on facebook... albeit not since winter has arrived.


----------



## jayandcath

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Haven't seen him, but he checks in to "his pool" regularly on facebook... albeit not since winter has arrived.



Bonj, facebook is gay. Get a life.


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Bonj, facebook is gay. Get a life.



+1 everytime I log in there is some prick telling me what he just ate. What the go with that.. I think it should be called feed my facebook. B)


----------



## NickB

Last time I was on there was a guy with a really bad wig and 80's sunnies. Disturbing.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Last time I was on there was a guy with a really bad wig and 80's sunnies. Disturbing.



In case anyone was wondering - I've put up the swap beer list in a seperate thread so you can add the "best by" details etc to your beer and tasting notes later on. Getting close now, I guess I had better start cleaning up the bar and throw the mumified lizard out of the BBQ <_< .


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> I guess I had better start cleaning up the bar and throw the mumified lizard out of the BBQ <_< .


Winkle that sounds very un-Australian... It doesn't sound like you're using your BBQ nearly as often as you should!


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Winkle that sounds very un-Australian... It doesn't sound like you're using your BBQ nearly as often as you should!



I took it as a euphemism.


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> Winkle that sounds very un-Australian... It doesn't sound like you're using your BBQ nearly as often as you should!



The BBQ gets used but the cupboard underneath doesn't (unless you count trapping hapless skinks  ).


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> The BBQ gets used but the cupboard underneath doesn't (unless you count trapping hapless skinks  ).



The Joseph Fritzl Webber BBQ?


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> The Joseph Fritzl Webber BBQ?


I was thinking Schrdinger's BBQ Cupboard....

edit: showing off with fancy umlaut skills.


----------



## stillscottish

You'll need one of These then


----------



## chappo1970

Better confirm my attendance I guess.



jayandcath said:


> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4. Ross - ???
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something from the cave
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7. QldKev
> 8. Gregs
> 9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Better confirm my attendance I guess.



Thats it - just Chappo +1!

I feel let down some how.
Maybe we should shred some dried lizard and mull it with some of the fish Bonj is planning to smoke especially for you. Might even use a hooker. :unsure:


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Better confirm my attendance I guess.



Can't wait to give you a hug Chapso!!


----------



## chappo1970

If you bring those four lovelies InCider you could even shake my willy! :unsure: 

Chap Chap


----------



## lczaban

Just checked the quality of the APA in chill storage and all is set for a bottling extravaganza this weekend... <_< However there should be enough of this beauty for a part keg to be consumed on the night, as well as a handfull of exra bottles left over for a side-by-side comparison...

I'll also bring along some Powderkeg. Scoundrel, I'll do you a side swap if your keen/have a left over bottle - your PK for my PK...

Now to work out what to contribute for feasting purposes... Maybe I need some inspiration...


----------



## NickB

Shit, this is 2 weeks away. Haven't brewed anything. Might have to punch out a batch of Mild, except I'm working all weekend... Ummmm... Hmmmm... Gah! Shit!


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> If you bring those four lovelies InCider you could even shake my willy! :unsure:
> 
> Chap Chap



If you wash up after yourself!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Shit, this is 2 weeks away. Haven't brewed anything. Might have to punch out a batch of Mild, except I'm working all weekend... Ummmm... Hmmmm... Gah! Shit!




C'mon Nick we all know you done about 50 brews over your 5 day long weekend. Share some ya bastard.


----------



## bradsbrew

What's the current count for swappers? I was going to do 25 bottles on the weekend. Willuse new bottles and caps


----------



## NickB

bradsbrew said:


> C'mon Nick we all know you done about 50 brews over your 5 day long weekend. Share some ya bastard.



So.... doesn't mean I've _fermented_ many............!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> So.... doesn't mean I've _fermented_ many............!




Holy ****......now it makes sense.....your supposed to ferment your swap beers. Sorry fellas thats why mine have been sweet and flat. I really should have read the PDS before adding my name to the list.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> So.... doesn't mean I've _fermented_ many............!



Sheeesh, what is so hard about chucking your week old soiled jocks into a fermenter and pouring the contents of a cube on them?

Oh hang on, I got to drink a bottle of that :icon_vomit: 

Do it properly mate with strict attention to sanitation, a good liquid yeast starter and correct temperatures observed throughout. There's a good chap. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> Sheeesh, what is so hard about chucking your week old soiled jocks into a fermenter and pouring the contents of a cube on them?
> 
> Oh hang on, I got to drink a bottle of that :icon_vomit:
> 
> Do it properly mate with strict attention to sanitation, a good liquid yeast starter and correct temperatures observed throughout. There's a good chap. :icon_cheers:



No worries Perry. I'll make sure I reserve you a bottle of my Vienna Lager which I suspect is infected....Well, going by the smell out of the fermenter...bloody leaky cube lids (that being said, it was cubed for exactly 12 months, so....).

I'll bring a bottle if you 're game to try! :beer: 


Cheers


----------



## lczaban

Q - Why isn't my airlock bubbling???

A - The jocks you used as a yeast starter for your brew hadn't reach a critical yeast-count in order to innoculate the brew and start the fermentation process in an efficient manner. The solution is to wear your jocks for at least a month on order to produce a viable, healthy yeast colony that will ferment your brew with an appropriate level of vitality and vigour...

Good luck in testing that Vienna Lager Winkle...  

Cheers, GG



winkle said:


> Sheeesh, what is so hard about chucking your week old soiled jocks into a fermenter and pouring the contents of a cube on them?
> 
> Oh hang on, I got to drink a bottle of that :icon_vomit:
> 
> Do it properly mate with strict attention to sanitation, a good liquid yeast starter and correct temperatures observed throughout. There's a good chap. :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> No worries Perry. I'll make sure I reserve you a bottle of my Vienna Lager which I suspect is infected....Well, going by the smell out of the fermenter...bloody leaky cube lids (that being said, it was cubed for exactly 12 months, so....).
> 
> I'll bring a bottle if you 're game to try! :beer:
> 
> 
> Cheers



Wild yeast infection Nick?


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> Q - Why isn't my airlock bubbling???
> 
> A - The jocks you used as a yeast starter for your brew hadn't reach a critical yeast-count in order to innoculate the brew and start the fermentation process in an efficient manner. The solution is to wear your jocks for at least a month on order to produce a viable, healthy yeast colony that will ferment your brew with an appropriate level of vitality and vigour...
> 
> Good luck in testing that Vienna Lager Winkle...
> 
> Cheers, GG



"That beer tastes like brett."
"Really? How did you know?"


----------



## Batz

. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. Ross - ???
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
10. Chappo + 1

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


--------------------


Not in the swap guys, I'll be there though.


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> "That beer tastes like brett."
> "Really? How did you know?"
> 
> (Insert gay joke comment)


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> "That beer tastes like brett."
> "Really? How did you know?"


----------



## winkle

"Mum, InCider's going all 'Confirmed Bachelor' again"


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> "Mum, InCider's going all 'Confirmed Bachelor' again"



A bit 'Cliff Richard'? :lol:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> A bit 'Cliff Richard'? :lol:



Mayhap a touch more Freddie Mercury?


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Mayhap a touch more Freddie Mercury?



I'll see your Freddie Mercury and raise you a Ricky Martin!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'll see your Freddie Mercury and raise you a Ricky Martin!



Ha!!
Full house!
A pair of Graham Nortons and three Julian Clary's.

Now excuse me while I go back a few pages and leer at boobs to recover from the last few posts.....


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> What's the current count for swappers? I was going to do 25 bottles on the weekend. Willuse new bottles and caps



I'm only bottling 15 'cos there's always some twunts who jib out at the last minute.

... talking of which, I might not make it  - though I will swap.

It all depends on whether a 8.5 month pregnant wife decides she's like to drive me home... hmmmm.

And the beer i'm swapping will be the one i've brewed especially to help the production of breast milk. B) 

[Cue lots of smutty jokes and photos]


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> (snip)
> 
> *And the beer i'm swapping will be the one i've brewed especially to help the production of breast milk. * B)
> 
> [Cue lots of smutty jokes and photos]



In men? eeeeewwwwhhh. [Cue lnCider getting excited & lots of photos]


----------



## lczaban




----------



## winkle

In a effort to keg my current batch of Grisette, tonight I've got to consume either 10 litres of Gose or 8 litres of a 7% English IPA, things could get ugly :blink: 
I'd better put the liver on danger money, this is what you get for not owning enough kegs.
The things I do for you blokes....


----------



## Shed101

I'll do you a deal winkle.

You bottle all that Gose. 

Then bottle the IPA.

Then keg the Gisette.

And i'll take all that other stuff off your hands


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> In men? eeeeewwwwhhh. [Cue lnCider getting excited & lots of photos]






Shed101 said:


> And i'll take all that other stuff off your hands



You had me at hands...







What does the text say? Never got around to reading it.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> In a effort to keg my current batch of Grisette, tonight I've got to consume either 10 litres of Gose or 8 litres of a 7% English IPA, things could get ugly :blink:
> I'd better put the liver on danger money, this is what you get for not owning enough kegs.
> The things I do for you blokes....


I can lend you a keg, winkle... I have a few empty ones. I'll bring it home after the swap (hopefully with some beer left in it! :lol: )


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> I can lend you a keg, winkle... I have a few empty ones. I'll bring it home after the swap (hopefully with some beer left in it! :lol: )



Isa right Benj,I sink Slme ontoop of itt #%^*^%$# puck ($$#[email protected]^
Whoda thaut da olde keg had sooo much beeer in himmm ...........

hic

:icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> I'm only bottling 15 'cos there's always some twunts who jib out at the last minute.
> 
> ... talking of which, I might not make it  - though I will swap.
> 
> It all depends on whether a 8.5 month pregnant wife decides she's like to drive me home... hmmmm.
> 
> And the beer i'm swapping will be the one i've brewed especially to help the production of breast milk. B)
> 
> [Cue lots of smutty jokes and photos]


View attachment 46640


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> View attachment 46640




_Surprise!_


----------



## Batz

This is all getting a little too wierd for me.

So back to the norm.


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> This is all getting a little too wierd for me.
> 
> So back to the norm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46644



So that's what you get up to in Biloela


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> This is all getting a little too wierd for me.
> 
> So back to the norm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46644




Thats just sick Batz, Tarong hey?

BTW Bonj has finished retouching his VW for his next trip to Kin Kin
View attachment 46645


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> BTW Bonj has finished retouching his VW for his next trip to Kin Kin
> View attachment 46645


That's either for protection, or I'm incredibly horny.....


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> That's either for protection, or I'm incredibly horny.....



They awaitin' four yooo.
View attachment 46651


----------



## NickB

Case swaps always end with drunk-dialing, especially to WA.....


----------



## winkle

Food looks like being the usual snacks, Pizza run early evening and (if I can convince her-in-doors) Sinigang na Baboy (Sour Soup Pork) for supper.
Sinigang na Baboy should go really well with either the Gose or Jungle Wit, provided I don't drink them first  
The Gose is drinking particularly well this arvo, getting up at 4.30 tomorrow is going to be hard <_<

Was that photo taken at the Roy mate?


----------



## NickB

Nah, Nanango. My neighbours were pretty standard for the area. That'a why Batz made regular visits.


----------



## InCider

And we spoke to Beerbelly one year too...! 



NickB said:


> Case swaps always end with drunk-dialing, especially to WA.....


----------



## NickB

What, that's not him? :blink: 




Perry, if you're stuck (or just feel like it!) I can do a 36hr Slow Cooked 'double hopped' Chilli Con Carne as a meal, or a filler. Have a 6kg Slow Cooker, so can fill that, if you (Anna) can do the Rice........

Tastes bloody beautiful tonight (with my Cascade Light Clone, anyway. Maybe not with the fancy, schmancy beers at the swap....) 

Cheers


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Perry, if you're stuck (or just feel like it!) I can do a 36hr Slow Cooked 'double hopped' Chilli Con Carne as a meal, or a filler. Have a 6kg Slow Cooker, so can fill that, if you (Anna) can do the Rice........
> 
> Tastes bloody beautiful tonight (with my Cascade Light Clone, anyway. Maybe not with the fancy, schmancy beers at the swap....)
> 
> Cheers




I can do a big curry as well if you want. Chilli and curry, sounds good to me!


----------



## winkle

Hmmmm, bring back memories anyone?

View attachment 46673


----------



## winkle

I initially thought of InCider when reading this  .poop


----------



## Sully

Well it looks like I have another function to attend from 5pm so I will be there around midday-ish if thats ok. I will bring some Pretzels and some Kransky or the like (depending on what I feel like making at the time) to slice up & chuck in a frypan or on the bbq for nibbles.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle

Homemade Kransky? Bring it on my man! And I'm not gonna forget the pretzels this time either.
Are you being collected Sully?


----------



## Sully

Yep home made Kransky. Done. 

Yep I will be collected, the other function is around the corner in McDowell, not staggering distance though  .


----------



## Batz

Does anyone want some Seville oranges for a Belgium? I have a mate who owns a few trees loaded with fruit ATM, I can bring some along to the swap.


----------



## stillscottish

I'd take a couple Batz.

I'm going to be pruning my curry tree jungle if anyone wants some leaves.


----------



## winkle

Bring a few along for me too mate, ta.

Planning a few wits?


----------



## bonj

Mostly half-wits at my place... I wouldn't mind a few too, Batz.


----------



## Batz

OK I'll bring along a large bag of oranges, that way brewers can help themselves.


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> I'd take a couple Batz.
> 
> I'm going to be pruning my curry tree jungle if anyone wants some leaves.




Will a cutting strike ?


----------



## daemon

Weekends aren't great for free time at the moment but hey if Chappo is going to make it then there's hope for me as well! I certainly won't have a swap beer in time but will dust off the party keg and fill it full of something beersome.


----------



## stillscottish

Batz said:


> Will a cutting strike ?



Don't know but probably not.

Just did some Googling - I knew it would come in handy one day  

You can grow from fresh berries. It fruited a couple of weeks ago but there's still some on it. I'll bring some along. Poisonous so don't eat them.
I've not had a lot of luck transplanting seedlings, they don't like being disturbed, but I'll see what I can pot up.

Edit: P.S. Maybe I should be selling them. The deal I struck last night for a trouble free case swap involves a weekend at Jupiters next month.


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> (snip)
> . The deal I struck last night for a trouble free case swap involves a weekend at Jupiters next month.



Cheap at half the price!

Be good to catch up for a few Tim.


----------



## InCider

C'mon Tim, it will be a hoot


----------



## Ross

. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. 
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
10. Chappo + 1

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)

---------


Sorry Guys................... I'm out, have a good one.


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4.
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7. QldKev
> 8. Gregs
> 9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
> 
> ---------
> 
> 
> Sorry Guys................... I'm out, have a good one.



Bad luck Ross, your swap attendance is slipping mate.


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Bad luck Ross, your swap attendance is slipping mate.
> 
> View attachment 46754



I'm still good, excluding the Half-fix fiasco....  

And... I can claim to have postponed my wedding anniversary in lieu of attending the swap. Because I can. :super: 

(Note, drinking beer on your anniversary can cost up to an overseas holiday)


----------



## winkle

> 9th July 2011
> 
> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, Grisette
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4.
> 5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
> 14.stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully -
> 7. QldKev
> 8. Gregs
> 9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)



Hmmm, is this merged list kind of accurate?

You're getting soft Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Not really, somewhere along the way I got dropped off the attending but not swapping list.

At least I have my new mash tun, now to find the time to brew.


----------



## winkle

9th July 2011

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- AIPA perhaps. Hopefully carbonated but will have a new cap
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14.stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something from the cave
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully -
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. jayandcath - With luck North English Brown Ale and a friends, plus nibblies.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik


Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)

Still coming Sqyre? :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayandcath

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Stout, EIPA, Grisette (unless I drink them first, if I re-brew them rolleyes.gif )
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4. 
5. Pocket Beers - Something over 8%
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. 
10. Chappo + 1

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)

Sorry Lads but I also have to withdraw. Both my daughters are doing their communion which was supposed to be last Sunday, anyway it got postponed and I got a call tonight advising that its on...................you guessed it, Sunday week at 8am. I could always come and not drink..................Yeah that just wouldn't happen.

Jay


----------



## Florian

What about Muckey? I thought he would be coming along as well?


----------



## clarkey7

*9th July 2011* - Oh crap that is close.....have a piss-up Friday too.....I'll be popular h34r: 

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....*better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then....* + Party keg
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru – DKS Inspired APA…
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. QldKev
8. Gregs
9. 
10. Chappo + 1

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)

PB (Dave)


----------



## winkle

I blame Chappo, if he were on top of his form the incessant posting of softcore pics would have never let you forget.


----------



## QldKev

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....*better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then....* + Party keg
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. 
8. Gregs
9. 
10. Chappo + 1

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)



Sorry guys, I've got to be one of those dropping flies.

QldKev


----------



## bconnery

Pocket Beers said:


> *9th July 2011* - Oh crap that is close.....have a piss-up Friday too.....I'll be popular h34r:



Aren't you always 

Want to come for a drink this Friday too?


----------



## stillscottish

I'll put you back in........... again, Geoff.

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee  ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7. 
8. Gregs
9. 
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)


I'll bring black coffee, black pudding and hopefully not black looks - ref. post #353


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15. Thomas J. Some kind of English Ale (probably a midlands, me thinks)
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Winterwarmer of Discontent
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)

OK, you put Goeff back on and I'll take Thomas J. back off. 

edit:


> I'll bring black coffee, black pudding and hopefully not black looks - ref. post #353



:lol: 
(2 hopes)


----------



## mccuaigm

working on cunning plan to still make this one.... I mean, FFS, I knew about this 8 months or more ago, who dare plans a bloody bitrhday when there is a swap on h34r:


----------



## Batz

goldy said:


> working on cunning plan to still make this one.... I mean, FFS, I knew about this 8 months or more ago, who dare plans a bloody bitrhday when there is a swap on h34r:



There are some very inconsiderate arseholes on this earth goldy, believe me


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> There are some very inconsiderate arseholes on this earth goldy, believe me


And some woollen ones too!


----------



## Shed101

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter

[/quote]

Seems like someone in my house thinks having a baby is more important than going to caseswaps <_< 
You try to explain, but they just don't seem to understand.


----------



## stillscottish

Shed101 said:


> Seems like someone in my house thinks having a baby is more important than going to caseswaps <_<
> You try to explain, but they just don't seem to understand.



Tell her to suck it up.

Maybe if she had, instead of.......
You wouldn't be..........
mutter mutter mutter...........

h34r: h34r:


----------



## bconnery

Shed101 said:


> Seems like someone in my house thinks having a baby is more important than going to caseswaps <_<


They are right too...

But I don't see what it has to do with you, you're not the one having the baby h34r:


----------



## Batz

> Seems like someone in my house thinks having a baby is more important than going to caseswaps
> You try to explain, but they just don't seem to understand.



Has she had the baby or planning on having it at the swap? The brewerhood could help out if it happens on the night, tell her she's in safe hands with us !


----------



## clarkey7

bconnery said:


> Aren't you always
> 
> Want to come for a drink this Friday too?


Next friday I'm a goer.....


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4.
> 5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
> 6. Browndog - Petes Yellow Peril IPA
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7.
> 8. Gregs
> 9.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 11. geoff_tewierik
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
> 3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like someone in my house thinks having a baby is more important than going to caseswaps <_<
> You try to explain, but they just don't seem to understand.



You could always work out a compromise, like promising to call up regularly for progress reports. :icon_cheers:

Edit: there might not be a huge number in the swap, but there is good quality in there.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> You could always work out a compromise, like promising to call up regularly for progress reports. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: there might not be a huge number in the swap, but there is good quality in there.




We'll be ok Perry


----------



## browndog

I thought I better add this




lift your game boys

-Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> I thought I better add this
> 
> View attachment 46774
> 
> 
> lift your game boys
> 
> -Browndog



I'll see your melon halves and raise you a...


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> I'll see your melon halves and raise you a...






Hairy Nipple?


----------



## bradsbrew

Had a big afternoon in the beer room. Bottled up the swap beers which should hit 8% taking into account the priming sugar. Kegged the second batch of Fibbertypuck IPA and kegged the Mutant Monkey IPA. Then I emptied a cube of mild onto the AIPA yeastcake hops'n'all.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'll see your melon halves and raise you a...



Sometimes I get asked why I keep looking at this site


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Sometimes I get asked why I keep looking at this site



Just see if Chappo has logged on....


----------



## mccuaigm

Ok, I bit the bullet & bailed on the other party that I am supposed to go to  

Anyway, they shoulda orta known better when they keep encouraging me to brew blah blah blah.

So, looking forward to it & just realised how close it is too.

Happy Fcukin Days!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

goldy said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet & bailed on the other party that I am supposed to go to
> 
> Anyway, they shoulda orta known better when they keep encouraging me to brew blah blah blah.
> 
> So, looking forward to it & just realised how close it is too.
> 
> Happy Fcukin Days!!! :icon_cheers:



Will be good to catch up Mick  I've been lucky enough to be offered a lift down with Pete, so will see you there mid arvo!


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Will be good to catch up Mick  I've been lucky enough to be offered a lift down with Pete, so will see you there mid arvo!



**** you call that luck.


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> Will be good to catch up Mick  I've been lucky enough to be offered a lift down with Pete, so will see you there mid arvo!






Got a heavy duty gas mask?


----------



## InCider

Sully said:


> Got a heavy duty gas mask?



Yep!


----------



## dougsbrew

can i bring my friend and her tramp along?


----------



## Frag_Dog

I'm bottling my swap beer tonight. As I read it there are 14 people in the swap. So I'll need 13 bottles? I've never done one of these swaps before so I'm a bit n00bish....

I won't be able to attend the swap unfortunately. I _might_ be able to run out and drop my beers off, but if not is someone going from Rochedale area that can pick them up?


----------



## bonj

Frag_Dog said:


> I'm bottling my swap beer tonight. As I read it there are 14 people in the swap. So I'll need 13 bottles? I've never done one of these swaps before so I'm a bit n00bish....
> 
> I won't be able to attend the swap unfortunately. I _might_ be able to run out and drop my beers off, but if not is someone going from Rochedale area that can pick them up?


14 bottles. You get one of your own back, which makes life hell of a lot easier for the swap organiser, especially if they've had a few already...


----------



## Shed101

Frag_Dog said:


> I'm bottling my swap beer tonight. As I read it there are 14 people in the swap. So I'll need 13 bottles? I've never done one of these swaps before so I'm a bit n00bish....
> 
> I won't be able to attend the swap unfortunately. I _might_ be able to run out and drop my beers off, but if not is someone going from Rochedale area that can pick them up?



Well, there's also the special tax you have to 'offer'.

So basically, one extra for the host, plus another for being a swap virgin, plus one for me 'cos i was the first to answer your query.

Then InCider will need one ... or he'll wreak revenge with ... well you probably don't want to know.

(Some of the above was a joke ... some wasn't.)


----------



## bonj

Shed101 said:


> plus one for me 'cos i was the first to answer your query.


bonus! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Well I hope you used new caps.

I have gone all out this year and used new bottles and new caps. Unfortunately the beer is shit.

Also even though I can't make it, i have a keg of "belgian ale" (Chappo loved it at the brewday) that I would like to be consumed on the night and might drop that off with the bottles.

Cheers


----------



## Frag_Dog

Bonj said:


> 14 bottles. You get one of your own back, which makes life hell of a lot easier for the swap organiser, especially if they've had a few already...



Sounds easy enough. Bottling has been called off for tonight, so I'll get it bottled tomorrow



Shed101 said:


> Well, there's also the special tax you have to 'offer'.
> 
> So basically, one extra for the host, plus another for being a swap virgin, plus one for me 'cos i was the first to answer your query.
> 
> Then InCider will need one ... or he'll wreak revenge with ... well you probably don't want to know.
> 
> (Some of the above was a joke ... some wasn't.)



I'll chuck the lot in PET bottles and send a few on. Won't be carbed however.




bradsbrew said:


> Well I hope you used new caps.
> 
> I have gone all out this year and used new bottles and new caps. Unfortunately the beer is shit.
> 
> Also even though I can't make it, i have a keg of "belgian ale" (Chappo loved it at the brewday) that I would like to be consumed on the night and might drop that off with the bottles.
> 
> Cheers



The bottles I'm going to use are the Brewcraft ones that came with my first kit back in '07. The boxes haven't even been opened so they'll be 'new' in a sense...


----------



## Florian

bradsbrew said:


> Also even though I can't make it, i have a keg of "belgian ale" (Chappo loved it at the brewday) that I would like to be consumed on the night and might drop that off with the bottles.
> Cheers



:icon_vomit: 


h34r:


----------



## Shed101

Well I squeezed my swap beer into bottles for y'all, and unlike last time none of the bottles had holes in ... bonus!
5.6%, four hops, lots of choc.

Had some help from InCider, too.





Squeezed the bottles too, so they should pop out when they're carbed.

By the way, wot's with the Mexican caseswappers, all a bit serious aren't they? http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.ph...mp;#entry790587


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Well I hope you used new caps.
> 
> I have gone all out this year and used new bottles and new caps. Unfortunately the beer is shit.
> 
> Also even though I can't make it, i have a keg of "belgian ale" (Chappo loved it at the brewday) that I would like to be consumed on the night and might drop that off with the bottles.
> 
> Cheers


Is that the accidental lambic?


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Well I squeezed my swap beer into bottles for y'all, and unlike last time none of the bottles had holes in ... bonus!
> 5.6%, four hops, lots of choc.
> 
> Had some help from InCider, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezed the bottles too, so they should pop out when they're carbed.
> 
> By the way, wot's with the Mexican caseswappers, all a bit serious aren't they? http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.ph...mp;#entry790587



In WA they are a totalitarian dictatorship!  Read their rules below for the Xmas swap they had...



> The rules are:
> 
> 1) Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of beers you contribute.
> 2) Maximum value of n is currently 25. I reserve the right to change this.
> 3) B=n. No you dont get a bottle of yours back. We have an extra bottle for stuffups, you would be surprised what a confusing business case sorting is, and it saves me registering a false name to get an extra crate for myself.
> 4) If we dont get many signups we might make it B=2n. If we get too many signups, we will look at running two swaps in parallel.
> 5)ALL BEERS TO BE IN PET 750 ml BOTTLES. If you had been there while Tony M washed every piece of linen in his laundry, and when I was digging shards of glass out of my walls, you would completely understand the need for this rule. If you have a really special beer already in glass that you badly want to enter, and you can prove to me that carbonation levels are acceptable, a dispensation may be possible.
> 6) All beers MUST be labelled. (It looks better in the swap photos!).
> 7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We don't care what you are going to make, how you are going to make it, or what snack you might bring. Because I am getting soft in my old age, a certain amount of chatter about the swap will be allowed this year, but *blow up animals will be ruthlessly moderated.*
> 8) Think hard before entering. Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. On more than one year, participants ended up buying commercial beer to meet their case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let them off! They got a good deal, gave away commercial beer, received hand crafted beers in return.
> 9) The case swap will happeno the last weekend of November at my place in Bicton. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We make a day of it, people bring snacks, and I provide a more substantial meal for those who stick around. People bring beers in addition to their swap ones for general tasting and discussion. I should have a beer engine set up, unless we find that I have only left 2 pints in the bitter keg. We do the swap early and so you have the option to go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking at any time. If you cant make the swap, your case will be available for pickup from my place any time after the event.
> 10) Post your participation in this thread, by quoting the previous post and adding your name. No proxy entries, post under your own nick or miss out.
> 11) I really hope the stalwarts of WA homebrewing participate, including our former much celebrated xmas case host.


----------



## winkle

Looks like we'll be watching a Reds game as well fellas (could somebody please tape this cause I'm sure I won't remember a thing).
Edit: Go reds :icon_chickcheers:
Baabra must have knocked some of them sandgropers back :blink:


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Looks like we'll be watching a Reds game as well fellas (could somebody please tape this cause I'm sure I won't remember a thing).
> Edit: Go reds :icon_chickcheers:



And the Tour de France... :super:


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> In WA they are a totalitarian dictatorship!  Read their rules below for the Xmas swap they had...



So did anyone turn up?


----------



## Batz




----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> View attachment 46835



Nice ...

Do you think she'll turn up to Winkle's place?


----------



## dougsbrew

is there a pool table?


----------



## stillscottish




----------



## Batz

As I haven't brewed for sometime so I'm afraid I don't have a keg to lug along to the swap this time. I know the Nun of shame is looking.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> As I haven't brewed for sometime so I'm afraid I don't have a keg to lug along to the swap this time. I know the Nun of shame is looking.
> 
> View attachment 46839


Not only that.
View attachment 46844


----------



## DKS

Love the tour and "GO THE REDS"
Feckers wouldnt put it on tele last week. Had to watch Gold Coast AFL, FFS.
Should be a great night.
Sick as a dog but Im still comin.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

Winkle whats a good arvo this week to drop my swaps in.

Gone all out this year and putting a label on as well.


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> Winkle whats a good arvo this week to drop my swaps in.
> 
> Gone all out this year and putting a label on as well.



Well that's a sure sign of a shit beer then ... if the Yellow Peril was anything to go by :lol: 

(actually i quite liked the yellow peril)


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> Well that's a sure sign of a shit beer then ... if the Yellow Peril was anything to go by :lol:
> 
> (actually i quite liked the yellow peril)




Holy shit!  Maybe just maybe you've almost cleared yourself there.


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> Holy shit!  Maybe just maybe you've almost cleared yourself there.
> 
> View attachment 46861



The abominable shit stirrer strikes again.


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> The abominable shit stirrer strikes again.




Yep, your in the clear


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> Winkle whats a good arvo this week to drop my swaps in.
> 
> Gone all out this year and putting a label on as well.



Can I ask, who was the inspiration for the character on the label?

... that's not a drawing of Batz in his younger days is it.

Ahhh, that could be my last ever post on AHB. :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew

Shed101 said:


> Can I ask, who was the inspiration for the character on the label?
> 
> ... that's not a drawing of Batz in his younger days is it.
> 
> Ahhh, that could be my last ever post on AHB. :unsure:



Batz was never that good lookin :lol:


----------



## Batz

Looks nothing like my pipe at all.


----------



## NickB

Touch......

Sorry for the ON topic, but just kegged a beer tonight that may very well be my swap beer. Maybe. Perhaps.

Oh, and Batz, you still got that Regulator for me? If so I can bring some $$$ Ca-ching to the swap....

Cheers


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Touch......
> 
> Sorry for the ON topic, but just kegged a beer tonight that may very well be my swap beer. Maybe. Perhaps.
> 
> Oh, and Batz, you still got that Regulator for me? If so I can bring some $$$ Ca-ching to the swap....
> 
> Cheers




Will do Nick, and a picture to bring this topic back in line.


----------



## dougsbrew

that horse got to much energy man.


----------



## NickB

Nothing wrong with Yoga....


----------



## browndog

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6.
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (8%) possibly IPA steamed mussels as well.
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter


Guys, my humblest appologies, I have had to remove my name from the list. I've been flat out doing renos in my spare time and struggling to get my BABBs comp beers done and have nothing suitable for bottling for the swap. Not only that but I've been crook for the past month and am off to the quacks tomorrow and I'll bet my left one he is going to put me on antibiotics which is going to stuff me up for the weekend coming so I will have to say I'll end up being a no show.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

See, I told you doing homework will only make you sick - and cut into your drinking time :blink: .
I've had the common decency to come down with a cold during the work week, so should be back running on all cyclinders by Friday B) 

Swap details=
don't forget a drinking vessel and, naturally, a keg/party-keg/bottles of your finest drop. If you are in the disasterous situation of having nothing available then bring something decent and commercial.
Weather forcast is dry and cold - plenty of floor space for swags. Otherwise the car park is very close.
Earplugs for the choice of music and noseplugs for Tidal Pete emissions may also be handy.
If you haven't been here before PM me and I'll send out directions.
Getting close now..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## scoundrel

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6.
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (6%)
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter

just up dating the swap beer. managed to swing a deal at work, hope you boys like fresh oysters. i may be convinced to kilpatrick some... maybe :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> If you are in the disasterous situation of having nothing available then bring something decent and commercial.



Will do


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> If you are in the disasterous situation of having nothing available then bring something decent and commercial.


I was hoping my smoked fish would be my offering of penance to the nun of shame for not having brewed at all this year...


----------



## Florian

Fresh oysters sound good to me, Luke. No need to kilpatrick if you ask me, but others might see that differently.

Hoping to get to the shops tonight to get some meat so I can make some beef jerky. If my memory serves me right it was well received at the last swap after people had actually figured out what it was.

EDIT:
Happy to take fish for beer, Bonj


----------



## NickB

Will get a Chilli con Carn on the go in the slow cooker after work tomorrow for around 18 hours. Mmmm, spicy  Will use my RIS as the liquid component if I have any left in the keg, too... 

Will decide what beer is in the swap soon (I promise) and what keg I'm bringing along 

Cheers


----------



## Shed101

Florian said:


> Fresh oysters sound good to me, Luke. No need to kilpatrick if you ask me, but others might see that differently.
> 
> Hoping to get to the shops tonight to get some meat so I can make some beef jerky. If my memory serves me right it was well received at the last swap after people had actually figured out what it was.
> 
> EDIT:
> Happy to take fish for beer, Bonj



Beef jerky? I didn't even see or smell that, let alone taste it!

So we need 13 beers in our cases... is that right? :unsure: 


And aren't we all still owed one from the last swap by somebody who shall remain nameless ('cos I can't remember who it was).


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I was hoping my smoked fish would be my offering of penance to the nun of shame for not having brewed at all this year...




No such luck Bonj, if you don't have a brew ready you need to bring a carton! Must be a lacking of kegs this time...slack bastards like me to blame :unsure:


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> No such luck Bonj, if you don't have a brew ready you need to bring a carton! Must be a lacking of kegs this time...slack bastards like me to blame :unsure:
> 
> View attachment 46901




Oh no another one!


----------



## sqyre

I may have missed a few posts... :unsure: 
So whats happening with Dinner and Breaky?
(yes i am still attending..)  

sqyre..


----------



## NickB

$$$$ for both, Sqyre. Bring a keg or a suitable commercial carton if you have none. BYO lube as InCider has already claimed the Brewerhood allocation for the next 12 swaps. h34r:


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> Oh no another one!
> 
> View attachment 46902



Here's a whole heap of them ... but they're not so bothered.


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> Here's a whole heap of them ... but they're not so bothered.




What are they doing smoking evil tobacco?


----------



## bradsbrew

Shed101 said:


> Here's a whole heap of them ... but they're not so bothered.


Obviously not Qld Nuns, otherwise they would be sharing one "smoke" and passing it on de left hand side. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> What are they doing smoking evil tobacco?



Dunno ... maybe they're trying to hail a Mary or cough up a ressurection or summit'?


----------



## Batz

OK....  

Stop this right now...this thread needs moderating....like most Queensland swap threads.


----------



## NickB

But the Moderator is a pussy h34r:


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> But the Moderator is a pussy h34r:


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> $ for both, Sqyre. Bring a keg or a suitable commercial carton if you have none. BYO lube as InCider has already claimed the Brewerhood allocation for the next 12 swaps. h34r:



I left this at your place Sqyre....


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> I left this at your place Sqyre....




It'll be empty then and the goats in kid.


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> I left this at your place Sqyre....



His 'place' eh?






Whoops, how did that get there? :unsure:


----------



## winkle

I'm glad that this thread is quite sensible for a change,
usually its just a...
View attachment 46910



PS: I'm having an advance tasting of stl's Alt while watching footy - a good one fellas :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> I'm glad that this thread is quite sensible for a change,
> usually its just a...
> View attachment 46910
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm having an advance tasting of stl's Alt while watching footy - a good one fellas :icon_cheers:



Footy?


Oh ... that thing. I totally forgot.

You think they'd put something in the paper about it wouldn't you?


----------



## Batz

> I'm glad that this thread is quite sensible for a change,
> usually its just a...


----------



## dougsbrew

this thread use to be about the 






youve changed..


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> View attachment 46912
> 
> 
> View attachment 46913
> 
> 
> View attachment 46914
> 
> 
> View attachment 46915
> 
> 
> View attachment 46916



You've been farming the wrong livestock in them there hills Batz :blink: .
(and *No* I don't want to see that cows' milk)

Edit: thanks to Dougsbrew for bring this back on topic :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

I can't believe my post got deleted!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> I can't believe my post got deleted!



I think the moderator was just jealous of your impressive image.

EDIT: Unless ... OMG, perhaps they took my complaint seriously! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Batz

Is anyone going to Craftbrewer Saturday morning or before? I'll like a few small items collected and brought to the swap.


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> I think the moderator was just jealous of your impressive image.
> 
> EDIT: Unless ... OMG, perhaps they took my complaint seriously! :icon_vomit:


----------



## sqyre

Things have gone Pear-shaped again...
Sorry... doesn't like i'll be making it to the swap.

Have fun guys...

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Things have gone Pear-shaped again...
> Sorry... doesn't like i'll be making it to the swap.
> 
> Have fun guys...
> 
> Sqyre..




Wish you could be there mate, I was looking forward to another Atomic Wedgie!


----------



## paxx

Hi all i wouldn't mind Attending and jumping into the swap if possible apologies for the late notice but had cpbf issues,




1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - Double IPSomething
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6.
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (6%)
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.Paxx-Irish Red +a Keg of whats leftover from friday possibly an APA

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter


----------



## winkle

paxx said:


> Hi all i wouldn't mind Attending and jumping into the swap if possible apologies for the late notice but had cpbf issues,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - Double IPSomething
> 4.
> 5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
> 6.
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (6%)
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru – DKS Inspired APA…
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.Paxx-Irish Red +a Keg of whats leftover from friday possibly an APA
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7.
> 8. Gregs
> 9.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 11. geoff_tewierik
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
> 3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter



Why not, it's not as if its a long way from you (EP) I'll PM you the details - such that they are.

Sqyre! another 12 months between drinks  . Sheeet.


----------



## paxx

winkle said:


> Why not, it's no as if its a long way from you (EP) I'll PM you the details - such that they are.
> 
> Sqyre! another 12 months between drinks  . Sheeet.



Cheers winkle


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Sqyre! another 12 months between drinks  . Sheeet.



There's still phone sex Winkle.. or webcam.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> There's still phone sex Winkle.. or webcam.


There's a thought, Woodhill goats wearing lippy, fishnets and on chat.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> There's a thought, Woodhill goats wearing lippy, fishnets and on chat.




Why would they change just because it's a swap night?


----------



## winkle

"Feeling lucky Punk?"

View attachment 46927


----------



## Batz

Looks like the thread has gone goatie tonight


----------



## Batz

Perry and Anna,
Do you want us to bring some nibbles?

So far:

Some Seville Oranges
10lt brekky (hang-over) coffee urn
Some commercial beer..of swap standard
Tidals esky
Nicks reg.
Some nice munchies?


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Perry and Anna,
> Do you want us to bring some nibbles?
> 
> So far:
> 
> Some Seville Oranges
> 10lt brekky (hang-over) coffee urn
> Some commercial beer..of swap standard
> Tidals esky
> Nicks reg.
> Some nice munchies?



Feel free mate, we'll provide stuff through-out the arvo, a pizza run early evening and something(s) for later on.
Che Guava Wit for breakfast :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Guava Wit for breakfast :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle

Oh Rennnnn.
View attachment 46933


----------



## InCider

I've got some cider kegged and ready, and my swag for any lonely goats who like pina coladas and walks in the rain  .

And no fancy Woodhill goats need apply with their sexy makeup!


----------



## dougsbrew

breakfast, never fear, powdered toast man is here.


----------



## Florian

Have cut, cured and seasoned about 2kg of rump today. It's always disappointing to see how little actually comes out of it, and knowing that it will be even less when it comes out of the oven tomorrow night. 

Will be bottling the German Trash tomorrow night, keg of Schwarz is ready to go. Got two of those xxxx keg backpacks you see in stadiums cheap on ebay, have cleaned them and everything but found out that at least one of them doesn't hold pressure. Couldn't be bothered fiddling with the second one, so have put that off for now and might look at them again closer to the Christmas swap. Am sure I'll get them working eventually.


By the way, is anyone going to the Victorian swap?



wakkatoo said:


> I'll have a keg of Belgian blonde with me. Looking forward to it. Got a swap newbie coming along as well (Lecterfan) - you guys have called in the QLD lads for the initiation ceremony right??


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Oh Rennnnn.
> View attachment 46933


----------



## scoundrel

winkle, 
the old man will drop my keg and swap beers off tomorrow around 4ish, ill be at work. Have to work saturday morning (will explain later) but will be there by 1pm. 
Cheers scoundrel


----------



## Sully

Kransky sliced ready to go and and fresh pretzels made in the morning, bring it on bitches!!!


----------



## lczaban

GOLD! Looking forward to this little shindig!!!



Sully said:


> Kransky sliced ready to go and and fresh pretzels made in the morning, bring it on bitches!!!


----------



## winkle

Hey guys, if you overnighting and are bringing something for breakfast - let me know so I can figure out what else is needed (and remind me if you've already told me  ).
Herself appears to be crook, so probably a thai curry supper instead of anything elaborate + pizzas will be delivered.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Hey guys, if you overnighting and are bringing something for breakfast - let me know so I can figure out what else is needed (and remind me if you've already told me  ).
> Herself appears to be crook, so probably a thai curry supper instead of anything elaborate + pizzas will be delivered.




I'll bring 2 dozen eggs.

Come on guys we need bacon, snags, hash browns, mushies, tomatos and a jar of coffee.


----------



## Florian

I'll be bringing two loafs of german white-ish bread (assuming that no one wants to work their jaws on rye and thick black whole grain bread after that night).


----------



## lczaban

Snags and bacon fit for a gathering of kings/hungover bastards... :huh: I'll swing by Jack Purcells (seeing as though it is just around the corner)this arvo and sort it out!


----------



## winkle

Ta fellas, TP has the Hash Browns sorted. Campbell is bringing the congealed blood er black pudding and coffee beans I believe. We'll have instant coffee, sugar and milk and whatever we need to complete the recovery (thinking soft drinks here).


----------



## NickB

The Chilli con Carne has been cooking for around 12 hours now, another 6-12 to go... 

Will be plenty left over for breakfast too, have a 5kg slow cooker almost full... 

Getting real close now, can almost taste it... Just wish I was at home bottling the swap beers rather than on a 2 hr break at TAFE, then back for one miserable hour....

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> The Chilli con Carne has been cooking for around 12 hours now, another 6-12 to go...
> 
> Will be plenty left over for breakfast too, have a 5kg slow cooker almost full...
> 
> Getting real close now, can almost taste it... Just wish I was at home bottling the swap beers rather than on a 2 hr break at TAFE, then back for one miserable hour....
> 
> Cheers!



Top work Nick :super:


----------



## dougsbrew

is there a spot where i can park my vehicle?


----------



## NickB

Sheesh, dougsbrew. That's way too small for the Qld swap....

Only 1 hour of TAFE left (this week anyway). Could really go a beer or six right now....


----------



## Batz

What time are we expected to turn up Perry? 
I have all the locals here tonight and that usually spells a big one, may need a little time tomorrow morning to get myself back together again.

Looking forward to a beer with all my mates......well perhaps some of you call me a mate, others call me all sorts of things :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider

I'm bringing Rellenos...making them tonite. I'm working tomorrow, then hooking up with TP for quick yell on the way down.


----------



## stillscottish

I was going to make some bratwurst with my new sausage machine but when I went up to the local German Smokehouse for some chilli beersticks they had smoked brats on spesh for $8 a kilo. I'll prepare them all nibble-with-toothpick style for all you girlymouths.

Just got to label my bottles, roast some coffee and sort out my gas :huh: 

I'll try and be there a bit early Perry to get all that chainsawing out of the way before the masses arrive.


----------



## NickB

I'll try to bring some of my mutant lemons along as well if anyone wants some. Guessing at least a dozen or so. They're huge, but the insides are normal, with a huge pith...

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Bump.


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - American IPA + keg of ESB + Chilli con Carn (with RIS and Mild )
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6.
7. scoundrel_rouge - Old Dogs Piss Wheat Ale (6%)
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru – DKS Inspired APA…
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.Paxx-Irish Red +a Keg of whats leftover from friday possibly an APA

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter

Finally bottled my swap beer, picked the mutant lemons, checked the chilli, AND had a beer....  Such hard work!

Cheers


EDIT: have updated the wiki with my offering.......


----------



## DKS

Sully said:


> Kransky sliced ready to go and and fresh pretzels made in the morning, bring it on bitches!!!



Look out! Sully's back and fired up. He's probably got half a mongrel as well. With him and chap on the rampage hangovers are gonna be big.

Grav Guru, DKS inspired APA. Tell me your joking, please!

Be great to see you all again. Really looking forward to it and all those delish beers.
Daz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> What time are we expected to turn up Perry?
> I have all the locals here tonight and that usually spells a big one, may need a little time tomorrow morning to get myself back together again.
> 
> Looking forward to a beer with all my mates......well perhaps some of you call me a mate, others call me all sorts of things :lol: :lol:



If you turn up betwixt 1 and 2pm we shouldn't be too far gone.



> is there a spot where i can park my vehicle? rolleyes.gif



The EP Bowls club built a nice grass carpark directly behind my house to cater for caseswaps, bless their nitetime horlicks.


----------



## Batz

I also have a tree loaded with Grapefriut, anyone want some?


----------



## InCider

Chappo has pulled out :unsure:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Chappo has pulled out :unsure:


of what, a goat??????


----------



## lczaban

No jokes, just your beer with the GG touch (aka an improvement).

I'll be good to catch up with everyone again too.

BRING IT ON!!!






GG



DKS said:


> Grav Guru, DKS inspired APA. Tell me your joking, please!
> 
> Be great to see you all again. Really looking forward to it and all those delish beers.
> Daz


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> of what, a goat??????


The one thing I will be pulling out of is InCiders ample and cavernious ass with my fist. The Chappo Mobile is packed and ready to Rock this swap!!!!

Love Chap Chap


----------



## lczaban

Batz said:


> I have all the locals here tonight and that usually spells a big one, may need a little time tomorrow morning to get myself back together again.



Batz, rather than fall off the horse and have to get back on, just convince Mrs Batz to drive you down and stay on the horse/keep drinking through - simple! :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban

Chappo said:


> The one thing I will be pulling out of is InCiders ample and cavernious ass with my fist. The Chappo Mo Ike is packed and ready to Rick this swap!!!!
> 
> Love Chap Chap



Obviously your fingers are still as fat as ever Chap Chap...






Do you still keep logged onto AHB during brew days??? :blink:


----------



## lczaban

I'm going to call by the bakery tomorrow to pick up something tasty for dessert. I hear the slices at this joint are pretty good, and I'm sure there will be plenty of takers in this crowd...


----------



## chappo1970

GravityGuru said:


> Obviously your fingers are still as fat as ever Chap Chap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still keep logged onto AHB during brew days??? :blink:


My fingers aren't the only thing that's fat GG : )

As brew days I am working on that one


----------



## DKS

GravityGuru said:


> I'm going to call by the bakery tomorrow to pick up something tasty for dessert. I hear the slices at this joint are pretty good, and I'm sure there will be plenty of takers in this crowd...



Are they called Bobbits?


----------



## lczaban

DKS said:


> Are they called Bobbits?



Puhrobably... :lol:


----------



## mccuaigm

Putting the thread back on topic.. Getting excited now


----------



## clean brewer

Hello to the Brewerhood,

Its amazing to say that I have been unemployed for the last 5 weeks and would have been surely coming to the Swap, I even have beer kegged and ready, un fortunately due to an extended period of unemployment, I "NEED" to work at the Restaurant to make some money to enable myself and family to survive for a little longer.........

On a good note, I do have a 3 day trial this coming week for a Job that is Mon-Fri, 5am-1pm... This could enable me to visit the Southern parts of SEQ and various brewers for Beer consumption....

Im sure youse will have a good one and some day after all these years, I may be able to regularly frequent these events without issues....

Regards
CB :icon_cheers:


----------



## dougsbrew

goldy said:


> Putting the thread back on topic.. Getting excited now




good on ya goldy.


----------



## Frag_Dog

I have my beer ready to swap. Should I just put my swap number on the cap. I was going to print some labels but I'm too lazy to stuff around with that...


----------



## NickB

Yeah mate, number on the lid. Label is optional, beer in the bottle isn't.... 

Cheers


----------



## lczaban

Having your swap number on the top is mandatory, so do that. Some guys will have labelled theirs as well (myself included) but this is optional.

See you tomorrow!

GG



Frag_Dog said:


> I have my beer ready to swap. Should I just put my swap number on the cap. I was going to print some labels but I'm too lazy to stuff around with that...


----------



## Florian

Finally got my beer bottled and ready to go. Jerky is still in the oven, taking longer than expected as usual. 
Really looking forward to tomorrow now.


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> Having your swap number on the top is mandatory, so do that. Some guys will have labelled theirs as well (myself included) but this is optional.
> 
> See you tomorrow!
> 
> GG



+1 I believe that Bonj and GG are organising the swap component, professionals that they rrrrrr.
While the rest of us get pisseded or in my case <_< 
You'll spot the host trying to get everybody to drink out of German Klub steins after the stress of pizzas has gone.
Currently doing a FAIL on making Ikan Dilis  
..................................

Edit: not 2 bad after they cool :huh:

View attachment 46964


"Booork. Where's Nick, he said he'd write"
"Oh young hettie-the-hen, I'm sure no other pullet has caught his eye. Us porkers, on the other hand, must do with making pork for fat bastards"
"Bleeet, He told me that mine was the only almost human vagina he'd ever seen (except for the unfortunate dolphin incident)"


----------



## scoundrel

1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
3. NickB - American IPA + keg of ESB + Chilli con Carn (with RIS and Mild wink.gif)
4.
5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
6.
7. scoundrel_rouge - Loyal Old Hound Wheat Ale (6%)
8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
10.
11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.Paxx-Irish Red +a Keg of whats leftover from friday possibly an APA

Attending but not in Swap.

1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
6. Sully - ohmy.gif
7.
8. Gregs
9.
10. Chappo + 1
11. geoff_tewierik

Not able to attend but in Swap.

1. Bradsbrew
2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter

Have just been informed that i may have to work from 9am sunday morning, FARK IT! alwell gues they get me hungover as **** then


----------



## winkle

scoundrelrogue said:


> 1. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Strong. + Kegs of Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison, Grisette or Galactic Dark Matter
> 2. DKS - Octoberfist + keg of something
> 3. NickB - American IPA + keg of ESB + Chilli con Carn (with RIS and Mild wink.gif)
> 4.
> 5. Pocket Beers - Beer from one of the Toybox kegs.....better get the carb cap and my shakin' hand ready then.... + Party keg
> 6.
> 7. scoundrel_rouge - Loyal Old Hound Wheat Ale (6%)
> 8. frag_dog - XXXX Gold tallies with the labels ripped off
> 9. Bradsbrew- Flibberti Puck IPA (english IPA)
> 10.
> 11. Florian - German Trash (A Pilsener exclusively hopped post ferment with German iso hops and aroma extract) + keg of Schwarzbier
> 12. GravityGuru DKS Inspired APA
> 13. Stillscottish - Coffee Oatmeal Stout (Espresso Stout. Possibly overdid the coffee rolleyes.gif ) + keg of Saison Pomme
> 14. stl - something? Altbier, perhaps..
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.Paxx-Irish Red +a Keg of whats leftover from friday possibly an APA
> 
> Attending but not in Swap.
> 
> 1. TidalPete -- keg of something or other + hash browns for breakfast.
> 2. Batz-- beer (Work permitting)
> 3. Bonj - condition has been upgraded to highly likely + smoking some fish fillets on the night.
> 4. Battered sava (Looks promising)
> 5. Goldy -- Clever Text goes here
> 6. Sully - ohmy.gif
> 7.
> 8. Gregs
> 9.
> 10. Chappo + 1
> 11. geoff_tewierik
> 
> Not able to attend but in Swap.
> 
> 1. Bradsbrew
> 2. Frag_Dog (50/50)
> 3. Shed101 - Squig's Mum's Porter
> 
> Have just been informed that i may have to work from 9am sunday morning, FARK IT! alwell gues they get me hungover as **** then


Realistically still TOTALLYFUCKEDUP but hey its not your problem - its them.

Edit - If Campbell and I can help by loading you up with caffine dregs and a cigar butt pls feel free to ask


----------



## InCider

I'm packed and ready to go... to work... &*#(! But will be on my way by 2.30-3pm with TidalPete.

Rellenos are done, keg is in the fridge - will see how it changes temp at work today.. if anyone has some spare room in their ice I'd be grateful if I could lend some thermal inertia from them.

InCider.

While at work today I will be preparing a report for next tuesday. I hope none of my data, graphs or analysis contain any of these images...


----------



## winkle

It is possible that I comsumed a wee bit too much Tanduay rum last night, still the fairies have been at work and the kitchen is remarkably clean and the detrius of ikan dilis making has vanished  . Entered into "Winkle Fu*kups" volume 6 chapter 23 no doubt.
At least the Saison Noir is drinking well :icon_cheers: 

Put the Batz cow image in there someplace, Incider. The public needs to know.


----------



## Batz

Bit slow this morning h34r: 

Need to clean up the mess from last night and pack my gear and......after another coffee perhaps




> Put the Batz cow image in there someplace


----------



## AndrewQLD

Hope you guys all have a blast, hope it's not too cold for you, not that you lot would notice  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle

5 furking degrees! 
A bit of chainsaw action ahead of us Stillscottish, methinks (I dont think sleeping on the concrete will be very good this time either).

You up for a phone chat at pist o'clock Andrew?


----------



## Ross

Have a blast lads, I'm sorry unfortunate circumstances kept me away from this one...

I'll be back at Christmas with a vengance  

===

Looking forward to the pics...


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> 5 furking degrees!
> A bit of chainsaw action ahead of us Stillscottish, methinks (I dont think sleeping on the concrete will be very good this time either).
> 
> You up for a phone chat at pist o'clock Andrew?



Sounds like a good idea, PM me your phone number Perry and I'll give you a tinkle.


----------



## Sully

Goddamn it I have to bail, nice dose of a stomach bug that has kept me up all night projecting from both orifices....

:angry: :angry:

Have a great one boys

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970

I hope someone remembers to bring a camera. Getting excited now. Winkle is there any I should bring?


----------



## mccuaigm

Yeah, me too. Anything else I can bring guys?


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Goddamn it I have to bail, nice dose of a stomach bug that has kept me up all night projecting from both orifices....
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> 
> Have a great one boys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully


That's no good Sully. I was looking forward to having a beer or 10 with you. : (


----------



## Batz

I will have a couple of books of raffle tickets, $5.00 each.
Proceeds to the 'fight the Kin Kin Quarry fund' We would appreciate your support.


----------



## bonj

Good cause.

Why do they choose the crappest locations for these things where the roads can't handle the traffic and they won't upgrade them? They're fighting one in Christmas Creek too. 

Fascist bourgeois entrepreneurs trying to make a mint for themselves at the expense of everyone else.


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> I hope someone remembers to bring a camera. Getting excited now. Winkle is there any I should bring?



Pretzels and kransky :blink: . Not a good look Sully, youall get well ya hear.

Snacks/munchies I guess guys.


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> I hope someone remembers to bring a camera. Getting excited now. Winkle is there any I should bring?



Don't bring any pride, dignity or .... inhibitions Chappo! I've got a camera. Hope Nevermore rocks up!!

AND....

The Good Ship Youi fridge has quite nicely taken a keg.... they do look after us here....so my cider will still be cold when I jump in the car with Pete....


----------



## chappo1970

That's it I am out! If have to drink InCiders man juice cider special. Ewwwww! 

Ok Winkle nibbles it is.....


----------



## Florian

Batz said:


> I will have a couple of books of raffle tickets, $5.00 each.



Still waking up, for a moment I thought you're selling your old raffle ticket books and was wondering where I could put them to use. BABBs raffle maybe... :lol: 

Got it now!

Winkle, do we need rice? Got two pallets sitting around, happy to bring a few Kilos if needed. 
Will see if the european bakery has some pretzels, but not sure, and they won't substitute home made ones anyway.


----------



## Batz

Hey what's Perry's suburb again?

Swag, urn, reg., Pete's esky, eggs all packed.....time for another coffee :huh:


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Hey what's Perry's suburb again?
> 
> Swag, urn, reg., Pete's esky, eggs all packed.....time for another coffee :huh:



I know the way (despite many swap memories erased there!) and will steadfastly ignore Pete... I might even ask if I can drive hahaha


----------



## Batz

I have it in my Pete Pete navigator but I need the suburb before it will tell me :angry:


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I have it in my Pete Pete navigator but I need the suburb before it will tell me :angry:




Hollandaze Park :lol:


----------



## Batz

Everton Park !!

The old grey matter sparked for a second there :lol:


----------



## winkle

You got it!

Florian, don't worry about the pretzels & we've got a few kg here (rice).

Now back to mopping...


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Everton Park !!
> 
> The old grey matter sparked for a second there :lol:




Bugger me! Infected! :lol:


----------



## Shed101

You're all a bunch of twunts.

My missus isn't even close to having contractions and i'm expected to sit around here being sober and not sit around drinking all day/night talking drivel. Where's the justice?



... on the plus side, I have managed to get out of spending time in the car with TP and InCider(goat).


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> You're all a bunch of twunts.
> 
> My missus isn't even close to having contractions and i'm expected to sit around here not sitting being sober and not sit around drinking all day/night talking drivel. Where's the justice?
> 
> 
> 
> ... on the plus side, I have managed to get out of spending time in the car with TP and InCider(goat).



Thanks for the air kisses last night Shed. Pam saw me and now thinks I'm cheating with you :lol: Baa Bra is out of action for the swap as she has an unidentified phallus shaped puncture...hmmm.... she's been on the razz a bit latey and not practicing puncture free sex.... 

And Shed, you know you want to come for a drive with Pete and me again!!!

S.


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Thanks for the air kisses last night Shed. Pam saw me and now thinks I'm cheating with you :lol: Baa Bra is out of action for the swap as she has an unidentified phallus shaped puncture...hmmm.... she's been on the razz a bit latey and not practicing puncture free sex....
> 
> And Shed, you know you want to come for a drive with Pete and me again!!!
> 
> S.



Pam?

Pam?

Who the **** is Pam?

Cheating with me? 

Who the **** is this PAM!?


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> +1 I believe that Bonj and GG are organising the swap component, professionals that they rrrrrr.
> While the rest of us get pisseded or in my case <_<



I love it when I get volunteered for shit... <_< It's all good though - we'll do it early, then get hammered :icon_drunk: 

Now for some supply shopping - see you all soon!!! :super:


----------



## Batz

Well I think I'll hit the road, I'll be there a bit early to help out Perry


----------



## stillscottish

Force Carbonating = forced regulator cleaning


----------



## NickB

Getting some shit together still... Batz, I have your order from CB... Only takes around 20 mins from here, so a little bit of a wait until I leave.... Just enough time to get a few more beers into bottles to share, and make sure I have everything I'll need....

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Force Carbonating = forced regulator cleaning



"one-way valve on shopping list?"



> I love it when I get volunteered for shit... dry.gif



You got the job because surveyors never make mistakes B)


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> You're all a bunch of twunts.
> 
> My missus isn't even close to having contractions and i'm expected to sit around here being sober and not sit around drinking all day/night talking drivel. Where's the justice?
> 
> 
> 
> ... on the plus side, I have managed to get out of spending time in the car with TP and InCider(goat).



Never mind mate, we'll give you a call after ten and let you know how its going.


----------



## InCider

Shed, I am not cheating on you with Pam. Pam is the hausmeri / housemaid. It's OK! :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

i'm currently on the way, have sorted out all work issues, and after much threating to knife people and sinking boats i don't have to work tomorrow.

Who said violence wasn't the answer?


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> i'm currently on the way, have sorted out all work issues, and after much threating to knife people and sinking boats i don't have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Who said violence wasn't the answer?




Charles Manson.


----------



## Shed101

Not sure where / when we're supposed to give details of the drinkability etc for our swappers.

For the record, mine is a week in the bottle, squashed in to give an indication of carbonation, should be 5.6% and will age nicely.

If anyone can guess the four hops used in its brewing they win a special mash paddle.







And they can use it however they wish.


----------



## bradsbrew

Have a good one fellas. My bottles are with Daz. I will expect to see a pic of Inciders nickers pinned to the dart board after the annual wedgie fest.

Cheers


----------



## Nevermore

winkle said:


> Can one of you more rural types bring either a) a chainsaw (there's a bunch of hard wood logs here just asking for it) or b.) some cut wood - looks like it may get colder than usual this year. Like under 11 c  !!!!
> If its the chainsaw we'd better deploy it before bagpipe o'clock :icon_cheers: .



Too late to bring a mate?


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one fellas. My bottles are with Daz. I will expect to see a pic of Inciders nickers pinned to the dart board after the annual wedgie fest.
> 
> Cheers



If I wear knickers Brad! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Shed101

Nevermore said:


> Too late to bring a mate?



Batz is already on his way I thought?


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Batz is already on his way I thought?




with his Kin Kin fighting sticks!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> with his Kin Kin fighting sticks!



No I think they smoked them all.


----------



## daemon

I won't be able to make it gents, my youngest son was diagnosed with diabetes Friday night so I'll be sleeping in a hospital instead. Good news is at least we know what's wrong and the insulin injections are already working well.

Hope someone takes some photos to incriminate any who couldn't keep up (and to see if a photo can be taken without InCider in it), NickB I'll know not to answer the phone if there are mysterious calls with funny accents


----------



## Shed101

Daemon said:


> I won't be able to make it gents, my youngest son was diagnosed with diabetes Friday night so I'll be sleeping in a hospital instead. Good news is at least we know what's wrong and the insulin injections are already working well.
> 
> Hope someone takes some photos to incriminate any who couldn't keep up (and to see if a photo can be taken without InCider in it), NickB I'll know not to answer the phone if there are mysterious calls with funny accents



Bloody hell Tim you're having a year of it mate. Sorry to hear your news, I hope things get sorted as best they can.


----------



## frogman

Wish I was there have a brew or three with you guys.


----------



## PistolPatch

560 Posts on a Xmas in July thread - top effort guys!...

Well, I just rang the bastards and none are answering - must be 6:50am there right?

6 hours ago, they were in fine form though Batz got lost for a period. Eventually they found him and whilst his presence was rectified, his speech lagged a long way behind  

What a pleasure to talk to you guys last night! Sean, Brucey, winkle, Bonj, chappo & Batz (I think it was him), you made my day - thanks a heap for thinking of me! Loved the call though could hardly hear what anyone said .

BTW, I haven't slept with Mrs Sqyre for ages so child support on the latest goes to you sorry Sean (InCider).

Happy days,
Pat


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Thanks for the phone call attempt guys , Didn't even hear it ring .. was well passed out by 23:30 haha ...

Maybe the next one ...

cheers


----------



## stl

Hmm, finally out of bed. I suppose I should head back over and gather my spoils... (and car)

And hang my head in shame for committing the n00b sin of bottling in glass.. (well, I didn't get a chance to brew specifically for the swap so had to put in what I had anyway...) Sorry


----------



## Batz

Back home

Many thanks for a top night Perry, I hope Anna is soon on the road to recovery. Must have been hard having a house full of drunks and looking after a wife who was obviously very ill.

OK what did I leave behind? One urn, one curry tree seedling and seeds, I do have my _one _ AHB sticker but :lol: 

I'll be in Brissy perhaps next week Perry, I'll see if I can collect the gear then.

Great to meet up with all you guys again, it's nice to spend a night with friends

Thanks again Batz


----------



## InCider

Daemon said:


> Hope someone takes some photos to incriminate any who couldn't keep up (and to see if a photo can be taken without InCider in it), NickB I'll know not to answer the phone if there are mysterious calls with funny accents



Nevermore has ALL the evidence on HD video....OMG....!



PistolPatch said:


> 560 Posts on a Xmas in July thread - top effort guys!...
> 
> Well, I just rang the bastards and none are answering - must be 6:50am there right?
> 
> 6 hours ago, they were in fine form though Batz got lost for a period. Eventually they found him and whilst his presence was rectified, his speech lagged a long way behind
> 
> What a pleasure to talk to you guys last night! Sean, Brucey, winkle, Bonj, chappo & Batz (I think it was him), you made my day - thanks a heap for thinking of me! Loved the call though could hardly hear what anyone said  .
> 
> BTW, I haven't slept with Mrs Sqyre for ages so child support on the latest goes to you sorry Sean (InCider).
> 
> Happy days,
> Pat



I was resting my eyes in the carpark trying not to have Pete run me over...otherwise I would have answered hahaha...




FNQ Bunyip said:


> Thanks for the phone call attempt guys , Didn't even hear it ring ..  was well passed out by 23:30 haha ...
> 
> Maybe the next one ...
> 
> cheers



I am sorry If I called for sex Ned. My bad!


----------



## InCider

Many thanks to Winkle for hosting again. Diamond Class event again!  :super: 

Apologies for Anna for Scoundrel and I murdering Ministy's Jesus Built My Hotrod, The Pogues and.... the Sex Pistols... sorry!

Great to see Baa Bra, The Lukes (troublemakers, who truly have been handed the chalice) Goldy, Batz, stl, Paxx, Daz, Campbell, Nevermore, NickB, TidalPete (thanks for the lift mate), Florian, Dave - good to see the late night Toyboy Brewery CEO!, Sqyre (thanks for the hugs this morning), Bonj, and everyone I have forgotten to mention...sorry but Nick's Mead removed a small portion of the evening! :icon_drunk: 
Pat - great to catch up... not sure what we talked about but I love ya! Ned, I'll call earlier next time.


----------



## Batz

Very early in the arvo, people next door wondering , praying it not one of _THOSE _nights at Perry's again





It's looking like it is one of _THOSE_ nights about this time.





Idle chit chat of gibberish, nice to see the Chap again, and his loverly other half





Nice to see Pockets later in the night, going well everyones happy






What could possibly go wrong ?





Oh yes.......... thanks for that you two, only good could come from that hey?


----------



## DKS

Many thanks Perry and Anna. Once again a great time had with good people good beers and good laughs. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## InCider

* S leigheas na pite l ars*

It is the cure of a hangover to drink again!

I'm having a cider now and I can tell you it has corners on it :lol: Will be better once I've finished the 'cure'...


----------



## Batz

Having a couple myself....oh and found those things I lost.
Thanks to all who supported the Kin Kin Community raffle as well, sold 14 tickets. Top work guys :beerbang:


----------



## mccuaigm

Awesome night, thanks Perry for hosting & all, hope Anna's not too pissed at us..

Great to see all & meet everyone again beers were bewdiful, have added a few pics from my phone, I think the lens was as bent as I was :lol: 

Good to hear you found them Batz & thanks for adding some value to my car with the sticker  Now we just have to answer the fruit question h34r:


----------



## Batz

goldy said:


> Batz, thanks for adding some value to my car with the sticker




Pleased to help goldy, I would have liked to stick a few more cars but I'm out of Batz Brewery stickers now  
Just emailed Ward for another run, he my even find a few AHB ones for me. 30 stickers a year goes no where at all


----------



## Florian

Thanks Perry and everyone else for an absolutely great night as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Great bunch of guys you lot are. 

After a few swaps I can now see a clear pattern of peoples bed times, I might put some money on a few next time. Glad the cat kept us company 'til the end. Thanks Perry for hosting once again and providing a bed, greatly appreciated. Hope Anna is feeling well again real soon. 

Will have a real early one tonight and then hopefully get stuck into the swap beers soon, judging on the beers on tap last night there should be some crackers in there. Sorry to the ones whose taste buds I offended with my Berliner Weisse last night.


----------



## NickB

Echoing what everyone else has been saying - Brilliant night as always, Perry!

Some awesome beers, great company, and epic wedgies.....

Will try to remember to bring some more mead next time, so things really go off the rails again 

Cheers!


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> Echoing what everyone else has been saying - Brilliant night as always, Perry!
> 
> Some awesome beers, great company, and epic wedgies.....
> 
> Will try to remember to bring some more mead next time, so things really go off the rails again
> 
> Cheers!


+1

That mead was awesome, Nick. I can't remember which yeast you said you used for the first one, but with that much age on it, it was a killer! The K-97 had a nice flavour too, but the first one was dangerously easy to drink!

Also loved Florian's Berliner Wei! 18 hour mash, with no boil.... a lazy man's brew if there ever was one!


----------



## NickB

Cuve champagne yeast Bonj. It really has smoothed out since I tried it about 2 years ago...... Not sure if I have many bottles left, but I'll definitely save one for the Xmas swap  Hey, let's face it, how much trouble can a 16% mead really be??? (please tell me, because I can't actually remember!!!)

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

The mead was ace Nick. Thanks a lot for the chilli and your bargining with Dominos was first class. GG, S/R and myself sat down and drank all the left over beers yesterday instead of cleaning up. Looks like it'll be a long afternoon today :blink: .
Thanks also to Sqyre with his cooking skills and McChainsaw Campbell.


----------



## winkle

I'd better add scoundrel_rouge to the thanks list for his supply of oysters, good work mate :icon_cheers:
Edit: + Batz with his urn etc, and everyone else who contributed.


----------



## Nevermore




----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> +1
> 
> That mead was awesome, Nick. I can't remember which yeast you said you used for the first one, but with that much age on it, it was a killer! The K-97 had a nice flavour too, but the first one was dangerously easy to drink!
> 
> Also loved Florian's Berliner Wei! 18 hour mash, with no boil.... a lazy man's brew if there ever was one!



That beer will be really interesting in another month.
And thanks for all the fish Bonj (I wonder who else I've forgotten <_< )


----------



## Shed101

Nevermore said:


>



So, InCider overexposed himself again then :icon_vomit:


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> That beer will be really interesting in another month.


I'm sure it will. An interesting style I hadn't had the pleasure of tasting before.


winkle said:


> And thanks for all the fish Bonj


No probs.


----------



## Shed101

For those that haven't noticed, winkle started the tasting notes thread thingo here


----------



## winkle

I've found two shirts (including Inciders Gay pride one), a big coffee cup and two swap batches (one of which belongs to S/R). Missing - the toilet roll pole :blink: ???????


----------



## NickB

Last seen sticking out of Pete's car as InCider flashed us.... h34r:


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> I think he's holding my return swap beers hostage too ...



Moi?



winkle said:


> I've found two shirts (including Inciders Gay pride one), a big coffee cup and two swap batches (one of which belongs to S/R). Missing - the toilet roll pole :blink: ???????



I lost my GP one and another long sleeve one. It was so cold I have no idea why I had to undress....



NickB said:


> Last seen sticking out of Pete's car as InCider flashed us.... h34r:



My nose was sticking out the car window, trying to get air!


----------



## winkle

Just a last bit of swap housekeeping.
Now I've looked at the mystery swap case & it has 2 extra '8' Steam Beer bottles with it with makes it probably Frag-dogs' case that I thought Nick was taking with him? 
Otherwise I guess it belongs to Shed101 by default.
Next time we really must get the swapping done early in the day


----------



## Frag_Dog

winkle said:


> Just a last bit of swap housekeeping.
> Now I've looked at the mystery swap case & it has 2 extra '8' Steam Beer bottles with it with makes it probably Frag-dogs' case that I thought Nick was taking with him?
> Otherwise I guess it belongs to Shed101 by default.
> Next time we really must get the swapping done early in the day



Yeah, they would be mine. Not sure when I'll be able to come up that way, the waterpump in my car shat itself yesterday....

Any chance you could hold on to them until the pickup for the Keg Bulk Buy?


----------



## NickB

Sorry, forgot to grab that case on Sunday....


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Sorry, forgot to grab that case on Sunday....



OK so that one belongs to Frag_Dog and I can get it to Craftbrewer, so who picked up Sheds beers?
A partial nude, pissed-out-of-his-tree, bald fella with a flat plastic sheep didn't put it in Petes boot late in the evening :unsure: .


----------



## Florian

I also must have left a bottle for Nick somewhere. I thought I had left it with my swap beers when I arrived, but couldn't find it later on. It might have slipped into one of the other cases, if it has it's hard to miss, got masking tape all the way around, saying NickB's lotto beer or something.

I'll see if my keg survived the swap anyway and bottle a new one, Nick, or find something else.


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> I also must have left a bottle for Nick somewhere. I thought I had left it with my swap beers when I arrived, but couldn't find it later on. It might have slipped into one of the other cases, if it has it's hard to miss, got masking tape all the way around, saying NickB's lotto beer or something.
> 
> I'll see if my keg survived the swap anyway and bottle a new one, Nick, or find something else.



That Schwarzbier was great as was almost every keg I tried and can remember. 
Nicks bottle isn't here though.


----------



## winkle

I found a use for the excess methane generated by this even.
View attachment 47059


----------



## dougsbrew

to start this post off..






thanks guys for breaking my cherry on swap meet. still not sure what its about.. :chug: 

you guys love your keggin..






i had a little bit of trouble staying upright..






and sorry if my girl offended anybody.. 






i could of slept here..






however i ended up sleeping here..






cant wait for the chrissy case swap..






thanks v-much winkle for hosting and nice to meet fellow h-brewers. 
cheers dougsbrew - to finish off post..


----------



## InCider

Doug, I thought you were the best and fairest of the evening! 

Great to meet you mate, sorry for my dribbling, slurring and ...etc etc


----------



## chappo1970

Sorry Perry for the belated thank you but it's taken me and Jodie a whole week to recover from what was a fantastic event. I hope Anna is all better by now and please thank her for her absolute patience as it would have not been a great for her I am sure.

As usual the beers were excellent. Florian that 18 hour mash beer was the pick for me. Just loved it. NickB's ESB (Extra Shitty Beer) was thankfully forgotten with his most awesome Mead's  . It was great to catch up with the Batz who was as ever in fine form showing the Noobs how it is done. TidalPete as always it was great catching up with you a gain my friend, I will try to get up your way for a proper catch soon. Great to see PocketBeers although I think I was well hammered by the time you got there so if I offended I probably should blame DrunkChappo <_< (Loser!). DKS all your beers were crackers mate and if you don't enter that RIS you have rocks in your head. InCider my friend never change, EVER! Squire it was great see you again and hopefully we can organise a get together soon. SR (Luke) you are on mad moherfucker but I loves ya anyway even if you have a head like a cockatoo. StillScotish hell knows what happened but I think it was that loverly elixer provided to finish the evening off. Bonj thank you for the most awesome smoked fish, I was shocked how much of the smoke flavour you got into that fish, for a lazy bloke you do really great smoked fish! It was also great to meet some new faces. If I missed anyone it wasn't intentional I just don't like you :lol: KIDDING! Thanks guys for taking it easy on the GF she had a great night with you all.

Perry thank you for the breakfast Guava beer it certainly kept me humming for the rest of the day! Once again thank you for your and Anna's hospitality I appreciate how much goes into these events.

Now Shed what you need to understand is NEVER EVER EVER rely on InCider. I have known him for 15 odd years and I wouldn't rely on him for ANYTHING. Although you can rely on him to drain ya fridge, root the cat, root the Misses leg, have a great laugh and keep you amused.

Love 

CHAP CHAP


----------



## Snow

Just back from the wilds of Africa. looks like i missed a fun weekend!

This thread is totally cracking me up. 

Lets all play nice, boys :wub: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle

That guava beer is a great way to start the day - provided you don't mind writting the rest of it off. <_< 

Thanks for all the muchies Chappo, the Lukes and I were muching on them all Sunday :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> That guava beer is a great way to start the day - provided you don't mind writting the rest of it off. <_<
> 
> Thanks for all the muchies Chappo, the Lukes and I were muching on them all Sunday :icon_drunk:



No wuckers Winkle.  

That Guava beer is just the cure for an impending hangover. I would have stayed longer but I could feel my ankles going numb :lol: 

Thanks again for a great bash!


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> Thanks again for a great bash!


Now with 50% less bashing!1

1No guarantee. Your mileage may vary. Use only as directed. If symptoms persist, apply liberal doses of Winkle's Wonder Elixir (Formulation Guava)


----------



## AndrewQLD

I've done a bit of house cleaning as it was starting to get personal, probably best to take that stuff off line, take a chill pill guys.

Andrew


----------



## winkle

Is anyone silly enough to put thier hand up for hosting the Xmas swap venue?
(Hmmm, the NSW one is looking good - I might gate-crash it :icon_cheers: )


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Is anyone silly enough to put thier hand up for hosting the Xmas swap venue?
> (Hmmm, the NSW one is looking good - I might gate-crash it :icon_cheers: )



Well I can't put my hand up to host a caseswap ... I could post a few more tasting notes on that other thread though. 

... then there won't be any need for InCider or I to respond to all the facebook messages and pms ...


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Is anyone silly enough to put thier hand up for hosting the Xmas swap venue?
> (Hmmm, the NSW one is looking good - I might gate-crash it :icon_cheers: )



Why dont we have it at Sullies?


----------



## ratchie

:icon_offtopic: WOW 234 online


----------



## Sully

Why don't we have it at Brads?

:kooi:

EDIT: but shhh don't tell him....


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Is anyone silly enough to put thier hand up for hosting the Xmas swap venue?
> (Hmmm, the NSW one is looking good - I might gate-crash it :icon_cheers: )




Sorry guys but not at the cave this Xmas, I have to go to Adelaide for my dear old Mums 90th as well as a few other work and family related ties around this time. If we could make the Xmas swap a New Years swap in perhaps February or March, well there's a good chance I could accommodate that at the Bat Cave, otherwise it's up to someone else this year. 

batz


----------



## Shed101

I guess we all go to InCider's place then.


----------



## winkle

While we are dobbing in suggestions, how about Daz's place in Kilcoy?
Its insured isn't it Daz?? :lol: 

If no one else puts there hand up, I'll ask her-in-doors about having it here at a time when I'm popular for a fleeting moment (could be awhile).


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> While we are dobbing in suggestions, how about Daz's place in Kilcoy?
> Its insured isn't it Daz?? :lol:
> 
> If no one else puts there hand up, I'll ask her-in-doors about having it here at a time when I'm popular for a fleeting moment (could be awhile).



Was thinking about it winkle. Youve propted me to run it past the fun police.........
She said OK by her just dont sue us if you get drunk and fall down.
Big dramas with council so not on the market anymore so cant see why not.

If you jokers are willing to travel then OK. Theres no fancy stuff like chairs, tables, gramophone etc but plenty of room as house empty. 
Electricity and bottle gas is on but no Phone/internet.
(Yes Pete there is a bed for you.)
Best someone pick a date and start a thread for Xmas.
Bring ya banjo. yehaw yuk yuk.
Daz


----------



## Batz

DKS said:


> Bring ya banjo. yehaw yuk yuk.
> Daz




Whoa, your the first one ever to invite him !


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> Was thinking about it winkle. Youve propted me to run it past the fun police.........
> She said OK by her just dont sue us if you get drunk and fall down.
> Big dramas with council so not on the market anymore so cant see why not.
> 
> If you jokers are willing to travel then OK. Theres no fancy stuff like chairs, tables, gramophone etc but plenty of room as house empty.
> Electricity and bottle gas is on but no Phone/internet.
> (Yes Pete there is a bed for you.)
> Best someone pick a date and start a thread for Xmas.
> Bring ya banjo. yehaw yuk yuk.
> Daz


We need a date. I am keen for a trip to the Koy. Who else is keen.

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Sully

all those in favour say AYE!

Shit I may even be able to brew and participate in the actual swap this year, if I can get repaired in time...

Now wheres my can opener......


----------



## winkle

Onnya Daz! (got a spare bed?)
We will put our hand up for next years Xmas swap, so we'll just need a sucker brewer to put their hand up for the 2012 July one.


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks for the bed Daz :beer: & quite happy to share with you Perry. :lol: 
If you're looking for a date how does Saturday 26th November (or even early December if it suits everyone?) sound to you? Much closer to Christmas than last years & much more in keeping with a proper *Christmas* Case.

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Thanks for the bed Daz :beer: & quite happy to share with you Perry. :lol:
> If you're looking for a date how does Saturday 26th November (or even early December if it suits everyone?) sound to you? Much closer to Christmas than last years & much more in keeping with a proper *Christmas* Case.
> 
> TP



Either the 26th Nov or the 3rd of Dec sound good to me  .


----------



## DKS

OK, new thread started for xmas swap. Venue, Kilcoy. Date, 3rd December. twang twang twang.
Daz


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Onnya Daz! (got a spare bed?)
> We will put our hand up for next years Xmas swap, so we'll just need a sucker brewer to put their hand up for the 2012 July one.




Let me see what work in scheduled for next year, perhaps a July swap in Kin Kin.


----------

